# The quest for pro status...2009 off season



## stuartcore

Hi guys,

So finally the journal begins or should I say journey begins to the 2009 UKBFF British super heavies. I've had a lot of interest from lots of people over the start of this journal so I hope to live up to everyone's expectation, I hope to capture everyone's interest by being as honest and as consistent as possible with this journal, I would love it if this thread was made a sticky but I'll have to leave that to the mods.

I am going to try different things including videos training as well as monthly pics for everyone to compare, I always do my own off season prep but this year I will have everyone's advice and knowledge. I hope to pick everyone's brains especially some of the competing members such as the pros we have on board.

Ok here we go!

After last years 2008 British I took 6 weeks off training as I do every year so that I can spend quality time with my family and also to help clear some of those niggle injuries that never seem to go. My training over the last couple of months as been medium heavy workouts and high reps(20).

My diet and sups will be as follows:

meal 1- 2 scoops of whey, 200g oats and 8 egg whites and 2 yolks.(creatine, glutamine complex, amino's, a multi vit and minera)

meal 2- 2 scoops of whey, 200g oats.

post workout 3 scoops of extreme build and recover 1 scoop of whey (creatine, glutamine complex, amino's).

meal 3- 250g chicken breast 300g of white potatoe and a little sauce (low fat low sugar).

meal 4- 9 egg whites 2 yolks and 200g of porridge oats.

meal 5- 250g chicken breast 200g og white potatoe (sauce)

meal 6- 9 egg omlete witha little low fat cheese and vegies)

meal 7- 2 scoops of extreme protein (glutamine complex, aminos).

My training will be as follows:

Monday- back traps and hams

Tuesday- chest and calfs

Wednesday- rest

Thursday- quads and hams

Friday- shoulders and calfs

Saturday- arms

I will go into more detail on each day of training.

My body fat (done with calipers) is less than 10 percent and I don't plan on going over that. If I find my body fat is going up I will lower the carbs slightly.

Here are a few pics to get the ball rolling. I will do the same pics at the same time each month.

Please excuse the hair!


----------



## LittleChris

Look amazing! Will be great to see all the word hard-work and dedication that goes into a physique like that.

All the best mate.


----------



## stuartcore

LittleChris said:


> Look amazing! Will be great to see all the word hard-work and dedication that goes into a physique like that.
> 
> All the best mate.


Cheers chris.


----------



## jw007

Looking huge mate, what you currently weigh???

How do you manage to eat all that food and thats a diet????

Whats off season like?? :confused1:


----------



## stuartcore

dc55 said:


> Good luck mate.
> 
> Oh and your arms and shoulders are huge...


Cheers bud.



jw007 said:


> Looking huge mate, what you currently weigh???
> 
> How do you manage to eat all that food and thats a diet????
> 
> Whats off season like?? :confused1:


Chhers mate, my current weight is 280 but I'll probably go up to around 300lbs.

This is my off season diet, I try to eat clean food all year round and tend to eat for england on sundays.


----------



## bigchris85

look fantastic, lookin forward to this, is there bodypart your really focusin on as aweek point?

all the best


----------



## ABOBO

I will be following this log. Thanks for sharing your journey with us.

How do you go about prepping food.? everyday? twice weekly?

Also, do you keep a training log?


----------



## lethal86

Looking massive pal!

Look forward to seeing your routine in more detail!


----------



## stuartcore

bigchris85 said:


> look fantastic, lookin forward to this, is there bodypart your really focusin on as aweek point?
> 
> all the best


I try to focus on my lower half. I mad ebig inprovements last year but I still want to more.



ABOBO said:


> I will be following this log. Thanks for sharing your journey with us.
> 
> How do you go about prepping food.? everyday? twice weekly?
> 
> Also, do you keep a training log?


I prep my food as I go. I work in the gym all day so its great for focusing on the food side of things.

I have'nt kept a log so far this year but I might do so that I can let you guys know how im getting on.



lethal86 said:


> Looking massive pal!
> 
> Look forward to seeing your routine in more detail!


Cheers mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thanks for adding the journal!

it will make good reading


----------



## laurie g

cool nice one stuey well im going to be starting my log in 2 weeks when i start dieting so you can keep a peeper on me. tell lewis to get on this board:thumbup1:


----------



## GHS

Glad to see you've started this Stu. Should be very interesting. Go for it this year mate. I'll be at the British cheering you on.

GHS


----------



## GHS

laurie g said:


> cool nice one stuey well im going to be starting my log in 2 weeks when i start dieting so you can keep a peeper on me. tell *lewis* to get on this board:thumbup1:


I second that, is he competing as a junior again this year?

He looked amazing last year.

GHS


----------



## laurie g

yes ghs he is itll be his last year as a junior i think ,hes doing the finals again


----------



## dogue

Great start to a journal mate, back is looking like a door!

...i think 2009 could be your year stu :thumb:


----------



## Kezz

Good luck stu , i dont think i could eat that amount of food lol, you must have a furnace like metabolism!!!


----------



## GHS

laurie g said:


> yes ghs he is itll be his last year as a junior i think ,hes doing the finals again


It will be good to see him compete at the British. I'm not looking to get into the finals this year but will deffinetly be hoping to make the finals next year.

Get him to join the forum it would be great to talk to him.

GHS


----------



## PRL

Your a MONSTER Stu,

Good luck mate. Looking forward to this thread.

Pete


----------



## bigsteve1974

Good to see this ... this gives people the motivation...

and being hionest makes it even better.. and more interesting to follow....

steve:thumb:


----------



## Gumball

Will be interesting to follow, best of luck with your goals!


----------



## Rebus

bigsteve1974 said:


> Good to see this ... this gives people the motivation...
> 
> and being hionest makes it even better.. and more interesting to follow....
> 
> steve:thumb:


Couldn't agree more, its got me all fired up and raring to go....

Cheers Stu, i will keep a close eye on this to aid my prep for the heavyweights this year. Very honest of you... :thumbup1:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

This should be an excellent journal and very informative.

Its very refreshing to find someone being honest about their diet, AAS intake etc at this level.

Best of luck to you Stuart.


----------



## stuartcore

laurie g said:


> cool nice one stuey well im going to be starting my log in 2 weeks when i start dieting so you can keep a peeper on me. tell lewis to get on this board:thumbup1:


Cheers laurie, I'm looking forward to your journal, its a good way of me being able to keep an eye on you.

Lewis reguarly looks on the site to read the goss, I'm sure he'll join when he feels the time is rite.



GHS said:


> Glad to see you've started this Stu. Should be very interesting. Go for it this year mate. I'll be at the British cheering you on.
> 
> GHS


Cheers ghs, dont forget if I can help in any way with your prep just give me a shout.



dogue said:


> Great start to a journal mate, back is looking like a door!
> 
> ...i think 2009 could be your year stu :thumb:


Cheers Dogue



MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> This should be an excellent journal and very informative.
> 
> Its very refreshing to find someone being honest about their diet, AAS intake etc at this level.
> 
> Best of luck to you Stuart.


I feel that I owe it to everyone on this board to be as honest as possible.

This will continue when I start my pre contest prep also.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## GHS

stuartcore said:


> Cheers ghs, dont forget if I can help in any way with your prep just give me a shout.


Thanks Stu that means a lot mate. Your a great insperation. It would be great to have your input.

Paul S is training in my town today and tomorrow so I'm gonna be cheeky and ask him to see what he thinks of me at this point.

Although you can't really tell how your going to look whilst bulking I will only properly know a few good weeks into the diet as its my first ever show IMO. But it will still be good to get his input.

Lewis is a very talented athlete and I know he has input from both you and Paul so it would be great to see what you think a bit closer to the show. I'll keep in touch.

Good luck with the bulk and enjoy the food mate.

GHS


----------



## Prodiver

Top stuff Stuart! Inspiring pics - size matters :laugh:

I'll def be following your progress like everyone else!


----------



## stow

I'll be reading this one Stu, thanks for posting it. Appreciate the honesty in what methods your using.

Are you training your hams and calves 2x per week because you always have, or to catch up with your upper half as mentioned?

Good luck for 2009

Stow


----------



## Nytol

Thread has been stuck mate, this will be a great read.


----------



## Geo

Looking forward to your Journal Stuart. Journals like this Tend to Inspire alot of people, glad your doing it.

Quick question regarding your diet?? How many Cals does that little lot add upto??

And what the chances of posting up your Off season diet??

Geo


----------



## Rebus

Geo said:


> Looking forward to your Journal Stuart. Journals like this Tend to Inspire alot of people, glad your doing it.
> 
> Quick question regarding your diet?? How many Cals does that little lot add upto??
> 
> And what the chances of posting up your Off season diet??
> 
> Geo


Geo, that was his off season diet mate...


----------



## Rebus

Stu, is this what your running now and up untill your contest prep? When will that start mate??


----------



## dogue

stuartcore said:


> Cheers laurie, I'm looking forward to your journal, its a good way of me being able to keep an eye on you.
> 
> Lewis reguarly looks on the site to read the goss, I'm sure he'll join when he feels the time is rite.
> 
> Spoke to Lewis this morning and aparently the time IS right but his PC is not!
> 
> ...once his computer let's him I think the newly sponsored Mr Breen will be posting :thumb:


----------



## laurie g

dogue said:


> huh sponsered now is he? what extreme are sponsering him?


----------



## Geo

BRABUS said:


> Geo, that was his off season diet mate...


ah right cool mate,

i just skimmed over it, note to self, read diet next time numbty. 

Cheers mate.

Geo


----------



## Magic Torch

WOW Uk-Muscle is getting BIG!

Daz ball on here a few months ago, then Shaun and now Mr Core as well.....we are blessed! All looking for that top honour this year, and we all get front row seats! Awesome!

As said before I think its great that you guys take the time to post on here and give us little guys the info that can bring us on too!

Some of the great journals in the past, Toms, Pauls, James's - even Lukes, Colins and Barry's gives UK-M an awesome database of knowledge.

Good luck Stu, will be reading this one!


----------



## LOCUST

Wow, as magic torch says, we have some great journals to follow, and ill be folllowing this all the way.

Looking great stuart, all the best in your quest mate.


----------



## hilly

looking very good mate.

This will be a very good journal and as people have said its good of you to take the time to keep it as its good to get an insight into the time/dedication/training etc it takes for some1 to achieve your size and make the progress you do every year.


----------



## Iron19

Looking good. Look forward to reading this. Joined your gym last week now i have settled into Uni and the partying has stopped for me.

Got to say its a great setup down at core fitness and i look forward to not only seeing your preperation for your pro card on here but also in the gym. :thumbup1:


----------



## PAULSHEZ

do you find splitting the gh in to 2iu morning and 2 iu evening works better?? and particular times for the above or doesnt it matter

And by evening do you mean just before bed.

Thanks


----------



## dogue

laurie g said:


> No not extreme but yes he is sponsored now
> 
> ... i am sure he will tell you all about when he logs on tonight
> 
> Hope all is well in Oxford mate?


----------



## bkoz

Look realy good i honestly hope this is your year,,,


----------



## bkoz

I just got jan flex..And you were in wicked shape mate....How much emprovement do you think you need????????give me you arms please..ha ha


----------



## reflexlewis

MR CORE!

firstly considering all the food i saw you eat after the british!!! i am quite impreesed with the pics, not looking too bad.

However give it a few weeks or months of us training SERIOUS!!! everyone will see a much different stuart core.....!


----------



## pob80

This is going to be an awsome read, you read so many journals but most of them tend to be from guys around the 5 foot 5 to 5-9 mark which is great for learning different diet tips but not as much when im 6 foot 2 with wide clavicles and need to fill my frame out when bulking and not appear to go to skinny when dieting due to long limbs. Ive been a fan of your physique since you won the junior universe I was there supporting Terry in the masters class and paid attention straight away due to you being around the same age and height.


----------



## Jux

You're gonna cause a few gasps when you hit that lat spread that's for sure!


----------



## supercell

Best of luck Stuart. Dig deep mate and have the belief; remember that EVERYTHING is possible if you have the right mind set and will to succeed!

I'll be following this with interest. You and Paul are a great team and I know you will flourish this year especially with the added motivation that this thread will give you.

J


----------



## supercell

Best of luck Stuart. Dig deep mate and have the belief; remember that EVERYTHING is possible if you have the right mind set and will to succeed!

I'll be following this with interest. You and Paul are a great team and I know you will flourish this year especially with the added motivation that this thread will give you.

J


----------



## laurie g

dogue said:


> yeah all good chears gav miss plymouth though to be honest some good creatures down there and big ones as well but hey ill be down to visit now and then- training and diet havnt suffered at all with all the upheavel- because i am dedictaed- yeah! :thumb:


----------



## laurie g

sorry stu hijacking your thread here


----------



## delhibuilder

thanks for putting in the time for this journal, can i just ask your carbs are only from oats and potaoes any reason for this or do you change from time to time, also that is a very high in protein and carbs breakfast, any real reason to this, or is it to kickstart your metabolism for the day.

thanks and goodluck.


----------



## dmcc

Looking huge Stuart: Arms and back... legs are massive! Will be following this one. Bring home gold :thumb:


----------



## FATBOY

These off season logs are great this is were the improvments are made and not just a excuse to eat . great to see what the top lads look like when they arnt in contest shap nice one m8


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Looking huge mate. Your a big inspiration to me so will be following this closely. Good luck turning pro:thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore

delhibuilder said:


> thanks for putting in the time for this journal, can i just ask your carbs are only from oats and potatoes any reason for this or do you change from time to time, also that is a very high in protein and carbs breakfast, any real reason to this, or is it to kick-start your metabolism for the day.
> 
> thanks and goodluck.


I just like potatoes and I love oats, I could eat more quite easily. Having a good appetite is a big bonus.

I always have whey protein as soon as I hit the kitchen then I start preparing the rest of my food. your body is like a sponge first thing in the morn and you'll be surprised how much more your body will utilise.



stow said:


> I'll be reading this one Stu, thanks for posting it. Appreciate the honesty in what methods your using.
> 
> Are you training your hams and calves 2x per week because you always have, or to catch up with your upper half as mentioned?
> 
> Good luck for 2009
> 
> Stow


My legs came on loads last year doing this so I will continue this for 2009.



Nytol said:


> Thread has been stuck mate, this will be a great read.


Thanks Nytol its much appreciated. I'm looking forward to your feedback.

Cheers:beer:


----------



## stuartcore

BRABUS said:


> Stu, is this what your running now and up until your contest prep? When will that start mate??


yes pretty much mate. I will probably tweak a few things here and there but I'll let everyone know when I do!.

My contest prep will start in July. Cant wait...



Iron19 said:


> Looking good. Look forward to reading this. Joined your gym last week now i have settled into Uni and the partying has stopped for me.
> 
> Got to say its a great setup down at core fitness and i look forward to not only seeing your preparation for your pro card on here but also in the gym. :thumbup1:


Great to have you on board as a core fitness member bud. Come over and say hello when I in so I can put a face to the name.



PAULSHEZ said:


> do you find splitting the gh in to 2iu morning and 2 iu evening works better?? and particular times for the above or doesn't it matter
> 
> And by evening do you mean just before bed.
> 
> Thanks


I've tried both way ie- all in one hit and twice daily, the twice daily worked much better for me and the fat burning was allot more dramatic.

Yes just before bed and after my shake.


----------



## stuartcore

reflexlewis said:


> MR CORE!
> 
> firstly considering all the food i saw you eat after the British!!! i am quite impressed with the pics, not looking too bad.
> 
> However give it a few weeks or months of us training SERIOUS!!! everyone will see a much different stuart core.....!


Haa Mr Breed so you finally got your **** in gear and got on here. Great to have my wing man here to cover my back.

Big congrats on the sponsorship deal you landed hopefully they'll give you the coverage you deserve.

See you Thursday for legs!.



supercell said:


> Best of luck Stuart. Dig deep mate and have the belief; remember that EVERYTHING is possible if you have the right mind set and will to succeed!
> 
> I'll be following this with interest. You and Paul are a great team and I know you will flourish this year especially with the added motivation that this thread will give you.
> 
> J


Thanks James. Its great to have your interest and I hope to hear your thought as I get closer to comp.Cheers



dmcc said:


> Looking huge Stuart: Arms and back... legs are massive! Will be following this one. Bring home gold :thumb:


Thanks mate.


----------



## stuartcore

Apologies for not going through Mondays training. Ill play catch up and go through yesterdays and today's.

Training as been a bit of a struggle so far this week, I've got a stubborn chest infection which is making it very difficult for me to breath between sets. Yesterday was back, trap and hamstrings but I had to take it easy, its not really a good idea training with a chest infection as it hinders the oxygen supply needed to train and puts the heart under allot of stress!.

Anyway it went a little like this

.bent over rows 3 sets of 15

.lever rows rows 3 sets of 15

.wide grip chins 3 sets of 12

close grip pull downs 3 sets of 12

.Shrugs 3 sets of 15

.hamstring curls 3 sets of 20

straight leg deads 3 sets of 20.

Today's work out was as bad a struggle so I continued to take it easy-

chest and calf's

.flat bench 3 sets of 10

.incline smith 3 sets of 10

.cable flys 3 sets of 12

super-set seated calf raise with standing calf raise 3 sets of 20.

I will go into more detail as I start feeling better and start increasing the weights. This will probably be next week as I think it might take a while to shift it.


----------



## SCOTTSEINER

Is Your T350 A blue flip top or a blue metal top (if possible can you post pics)


----------



## donggle

Looking good Stuart, you've got a bit of a chest rug going on though haha.

Good luck mate.


----------



## stuartcore

SCOTTSEINER said:


> Is Your T350 A blue flip top or a blue metal top (if possible can you post pics)


Its a blue flip top mate. some of the old stock had the blue metal tops.

Sorry got no pics handy at the mo.



estfna said:


> Looking good Stuart, you've got a bit of a chest rug going on though ha ha.
> 
> Good luck mate.


Ha I knew someone would say something eventually.

What I wanted to show was how I looked at the end of a long brake with no gear and just medium heavy training, It will makes things more realistic and more dramatic as things will progress through the year. We can then look at the very first shots and the final production for comparisons.

Cheers mate.


----------



## 3752

so you finally got this started then Stu....


----------



## stuartcore

Pscarb said:


> so you finally got this started then Stu....


Yes mate, I took your advice.

What do you think so far Paul, any changes needed?


----------



## stuartcore

dutch_scott said:


> impressive size for being clean,
> 
> stu- ur arms are amogst the biggest in bodybuilding, it shows a day all on their own, is the plan to make them even bigger?


To be honest Ive hardly trained them at all last year as I wanted to concentrate on other body parts to bring up to par but after talking to Paul I'm gonna start hitting them again. Sometimes on stage especially when its a big class you need something to make you stand out to get the Judges attention so yes the plan is to make them even bigger!


----------



## Fivos

stuartcore said:


> To be honest Ive hardly trained them at all last year as I wanted to concentrate on other body parts to bring up to par but after talking to Paul I'm gonna start hitting them again. Sometimes on stage especially when its a big class you need something to make you stand out to get the Judges attention so yes the plan is to make them even bigger!


Hey Stuart, see you up close at the finals id say you were one of the most well balanced HWs...what bodyparts do you think you need to bring "upto par"..

Fivos


----------



## 3752

stuartcore said:


> Yes mate, I took your advice.
> 
> What do you think so far Paul, any changes needed?


Will have a closer look when i get home tomorrow mate and give you a bell mate...


----------



## flexwright

gonna be a good read, good luck getting the pro card this year,

you are looking huge stu, im going to be following this to see what i can include in my lead up to a show


----------



## stuartcore

Fivos said:


> Hey Stuart, see you up close at the finals id say you were one of the most well balanced HWs...what bodyparts do you think you need to bring "upto par"..
> 
> Fivos


Thanks fivos, I'd like to bring my legs up still, I made made good inprovemnts last year but they could be harder and more detailed.

Would love to hook up some day and do a photo shoot!



dutch_scott said:


> bet every heavyweight just read that and went F!CK.......... ha
> 
> 23" and gaining...right off to do sum dips/curls....


Ha cheers scott! :lol:


----------



## Fivos

stuartcore said:


> Thanks fivos, I'd like to bring my legs up still, I made made good inprovemnts last year but they could be harder and more detailed.
> 
> Would love to hook up some day and do a photo shoot!
> 
> Ha cheers scott! :lol:


Hey Staurt a photo shoot would be great...whenver you are ready to go just get in touch... :cool2:

Fivos


----------



## stuartcore

Fivos said:


> Hey Staurt a photo shoot would be great...whenver you are ready to go just get in touch... :cool2:
> 
> Fivos


Ideal fivos that would be great, I'll give you a shout during the summer. :thumb:


----------



## chrisj28

Hello stu id like to wish you all the best and good luck on getting your pro card


----------



## miles2345

good luck with it mate look forward to see the progress


----------



## GHS

Hi Stu,

I've posted some pics up on my journal today, there on page 8. If you get 2 mins could you have a quick look and see what you think? It would be great to have your input.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/47612-ghs-very-long-way-go-8.html#post710724

GHS


----------



## reflexlewis

stuart...good 2 c u training arms wif me today, makes a change


----------



## stuartcore

GHS said:


> Hi Stu,
> 
> I've posted some pics up on my journal today, there on page 8. If you get 2 mins could you have a quick look and see what you think? It would be great to have your input.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/47612-ghs-very-long-way-go-8.html#post710724
> 
> GHS


I'll check it out mate.



chrisj28 said:


> Hello stu id like to wish you all the best and good luck on getting your pro card


Thanks mate.


----------



## stuartcore

reflexlewis said:


> stuart...good 2 c u training arms wif me today, makes a change


yeah well it is time to start taking it more serious now bud.

Short but sweet today just the way I like it.


----------



## onlysiuk

Hi Stuart

Looking forward to keeping tabs on your progress. Hope to see you soon at your gym and you can help me get some muscle!


----------



## Rebus

As i beleive arms are my lagging body part, im curious as to what you do for them and how often to make them so blooming huge.

Any advice would be much appreciated mate..


----------



## stuartcore

Today is normally a rest day for me but as I said previously I've not really been training arms for the last year so I thought I sneak in a session.

Saturdays as been a bit on and off with arms due to family commitments so I thought I'dx start doing a little arms on Wednesdays and then sat will be a bonus, I suppose that's one of the benefits in owning your own gym.

Today's session was short and sweet but with arms I like intensity, it normally doesn't take much more than 20-25 Min's to train my arms.

today's session went like this:

Preacher bicep curls- 3 sets of 10-12 reps

concentration curls- 3 sets of 10-12 reps

Tricep french press- 3 sets of 15 reps

Lying dumbbell extensions- 3 sets of 10 reps

As you can see only 2 sets for each muscle group. If trained intensely and heavy I don't fell the need for any more. I seen so many people in the gym doing exercise after exercise set after set and getting no where. Over Train!!!!

Off season diet:

My diet went as Planned today and I didn't miss a meal. I believe consistency is the key with food. I eat at the same time each day monday to sat, Its a bit like ground hog day!


----------



## stuartcore

onlysiuk said:


> Hi Stuart
> 
> Looking forward to keeping tabs on your progress. Hope to see you soon at your gym and you can help me get some muscle!


Look forward to meeting you mate. :thumbup1:



BRABUS said:


> As i believe arms are my lagging body part, I'm curious as to what you do for them and how often to make them so blooming huge.
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated mate..


People ask me all the time how I got my arms so big but to be honest I think allot of it comes down to genetics.

I've Just posted today's arm workout. I hope it doesnt look to disappointing but I'm being very honest and this is exactly what I do.

Hope it helps mate


----------



## Guest

massive lol

well done and good luck mate!


----------



## stuartcore

Mrdaveyk said:


> massive lol
> 
> well done and good luck mate!


Cheers mate.


----------



## rs007

Hi Stuart, im sure this is going to be a great and educational read! Wishing you all the best on your road.

You prob wont remember but we met briefly at the UKBFF Scottish in Paisley last year, where you were guest posing - and you gave me the [dubious] honour of applying the fairy liquid to get your dream tan off  We had a brief discussion about usage in the sport, and you were straight up and honest with me which I really appreciated - so many people prefer to peddle bullsh1t in this game, gets very tiring.

Anyway, just curious if you dont mind sharing - over the course of your career so for, what injuries if any have you picked up, and how have you dealt with them?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

stuartcore said:


> Preacher bicep curls- 3 sets of 10-12 reps
> 
> concentration curls- 3 sets of 10-12 reps
> 
> Tricep french press- 3 sets of 15 reps
> 
> Lying dumbbell extensions- 3 sets of 10 reps
> 
> As you can see only 2 sets for each muscle group. If trained intensely and heavy I don't fell the need for any more. I seen so many people in the gym doing exercise after exercise set after set and getting no where. Over Train!!!!


LOL, i can understand that...i only train my biceps/triceps with 2 exercises each...a small muscle group doesnt warrant such lavish attention! :tongue:


----------



## Rebus

stuartcore said:


> Look forward to meeting you mate. :thumbup1:
> 
> People ask me all the time how I got my arms so big but to be honest I think allot of it comes down to genetics.
> 
> I've Just posted today's arm workout. I hope it doesnt look to disappointing but I'm being very honest and this is exactly what I do.
> 
> Hope it helps mate


It helps alot Stu, the honesty is very much appreciated and your routine in a way confirms what im now doing could be right as over the years ive blindly trained and added more and more to my routines and perhaps not got out of them what i could/should of. However since last August, 5 weeks out from my Leeds qualifier i had a bit of a wake up call and despite the timing, i drastically reduced my volume by about 2/3rds and kept to that since.

Im now at my heaviest ever with condition i was at a lot lower weight, but 'cos of the years of volume im constantly fighting the urge to add more. So seeing what the likes of your goodself do is great. As an example, infact all excercise i do now after warm ups are 3 working sets per bodypart and thats it, except back where its 6 sets ( 3 width and 3 thickness ). But instead of everything once per week its now every 5th day or there abouts, little but often approach. Iam however thinking of adding FST-7 sets for 1 or 2 body parts....

Again thanks Stu and hopefully i'll see you down at the finals


----------



## Fivos

stuartcore said:


> Ideal fivos that would be great, I'll give you a shout during the summer. :thumb:


Nice one Stuart..just give me say a weeks notice and ill come up and see you..

Looks like the photo shoots will be busy this year...Having already worked with James, Shaun T is next as well as Eddie Abbew..if anyone wants a shoot just let me know when you are near ready..

Ill probably be putting toghter a web-site to showcase the shoots.

Fivos


----------



## 3752

reflexlewis said:


> stuart...good 2 c u training arms wif me today, makes a change


only one of the changes for Stuart this year Lewis 

it has to be remembered that Stuart is Genetically gifted with his arms so what he is doing now may not be enough for others who struggle with arm development, but on that subject remember to get big arms you need to orioritise your triceps as they make up 2/3rds of your arm size...


----------



## miles2345

reflexlewis said:


> stuart...good 2 c u training arms wif me today, makes a change


on a wednesday?! and he was there on saturday


----------



## stuartcore

RS2007 said:


> Hi Stuart, im sure this is going to be a great and educational read! Wishing you all the best on your road.
> 
> You prob wont remember but we met briefly at the UKBFF Scottish in Paisley last year, where you were guest posing - and you gave me the [dubious] honour of applying the fairy liquid to get your dream tan off  We had a brief discussion about usage in the sport, and you were straight up and honest with me which I really appreciated - so many people prefer to peddle bullsh1t in this game, gets very tiring.
> 
> Anyway, just curious if you don't mind sharing - over the course of your career so for, what injuries if any have you picked up, and how have you dealt with them?


Yes mate I remember you and your buddy how could I forget!.

Its only Over the last couple of years that I've started to get a few injuries, Mainly my shoulders. There not allot you can do really mate apart from grinning and baring it. Ive tried allsorts including deep massage and the Doctors just say rest it but its not that easy when you have a comp coming up. I suppose this is one of the reasons I have such a long break after comp.



miles2345 said:


> on a wednesday?! and he was there on saturday


Well I said i'm gonna start bringing them up again this year.


----------



## stuartcore

Legs Day!!

Today's session was a nightmare, I cant shift this chest infection and breathing is difficult so I had to take it easy again. I took a little more time between sets to get my breath back which seemed to help get me through to the end.

Today's session:

Hack squat- 3 sets of 20 reps

smith squats- 3 sets of 20 reps

Leg curls- 3 sets of 20 reps

leg extensions- 3 sets of 20 reps

I Normally start of with the leg-press but my training partner Lewis had a bit of a quad injury and the leg-press seems to play it up.

We will probably go back to the leg press soon though.

My diet today was bang on again:

meal 1- 2 scoops of whey, 200g oats and 8 egg whites and 2 yolks.(creatine, glutamine complex, amino's, a multi vit and mineral)

meal 2- 2 scoops of whey, 200g oats.

post workout 3 scoops of extreme build and recover 1 scoop of whey (creatine, glutamine complex, amino's).

meal 3- 250g chicken breast 300g of white potato and a little sauce (low fat low sugar).

meal 4- 9 egg whites 2 yolks and 200g of porridge oats.

meal 5- 250g chicken breast 200g of white potato (sauce)

meal 6- 9 egg omelet with little low fat cheese and vegies)

meal 7- 2 scoops of extreme protein (glutamine complex, aminos).


----------



## ABOBO

you say you managed to maintain a bodyweight of 280lbs after the long break.

Do you really need 1400mg test + 600 Deca to get to 300lbs. ?

Is there a reason for taking this amount.

Please dont take this the wrong way. Only speculating from the amount of size you managed to maintain.


----------



## stuartcore

ABOBO said:


> you say you managed to maintain a bodyweight of 280lbs after the long break.
> 
> Do you really need 1400mg test + 600 Deca to get to 300lbs. ?
> 
> Is there a reason for taking this amount.
> 
> Please dont take this the wrong way. Only speculating from the amount of size you managed to maintain.


Not taken the wrong way at all mate.

My diet has lets say not been the best of diets post comp. Plenty of take out and fast food. I'm naturally quite a big bloke but I've shape shifted a little the wrong way (lost a little muscle and put on a little fat and fluid!).

Anyway I've cleaned up the diet now and hit the gear so now the shape shift will be reversed. I did the same last year and it worked very well. I came in heavier and leaner come show time.

Do you think its a lot of test for a 280lbs man?


----------



## ABOBO

lol.. i wouldnt know. being only 230lbs. I just wanted to know the reason which you have explained to me. Learning. hopefully i'l get to 280lbs one day & know exactly how it feels.


----------



## Guest

stuartcore said:


> Do you think its a lot of test for a 280lbs man?


 Any thing over 500mg per week is counted abuse regardless of body weight did you not know this? 

Superb journal mate:thumbup1:


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE

I was surprised you werent using more, not unusual for the bigs guys to use 2000mg++.

Stuart have you had a lot of luck with the naps?

Whats your gear use been up to now? Because your current cycle is very 'classic' have you always kept to simple is cycles?


----------



## 3752

I shall jump in from time to time being Stuarts Coach if Stu does not mind...

Stuarts Gear usage is not that much when you realise how much muscle the man carries but then that is where genetics come into play, gaining the muscle Stuart wants this year will not be down to more drugs but a manipulation of his off season...


----------



## jw007

Pscarb said:


> I shall jump in from time to time being Stuarts Coach if Stu does not mind...
> 
> *Stuarts Gear usage is not that much* when you realise how much muscle the man carries but then that is where genetics come into play, gaining the muscle Stuart wants this year will not be down to more drugs but a manipulation of his off season...


I was actually going to suggest the guy "MAN UP" and get some proper dosages in him...

What sort of pus5y dose is 2g for a near 300lb monster PAH!!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore

Con said:


> Any thing over 500mg per week is counted abuse regardless of body weight did you not know this?
> 
> Superb journal mate:thumbup1:


No one told me this... :whistling:

Cheers con.



ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> I was surprised you werent using more, not unusual for the bigs guys to use 2000mg++.
> 
> Stuart have you had a lot of luck with the naps?
> 
> Whats your gear use been up to now? Because your current cycle is very 'classic' have you always kept to simple is cycles?


I get on OK with naps but it does typically tend to make me hold a little water. Cranks my strength up though.

Yes mate off season are always basic cycle for me but come contest time they become more complex.



Pscarb said:


> I shall jump in from time to time being Stuarts Coach if Stu does not mind...
> 
> Stuarts Gear usage is not that much when you realise how much muscle the man carries but then that is where genetics come into play, gaining the muscle Stuart wants this year will not be down to more drugs but a manipulation of his off season...


No problem at all Paul, Nice to know I have someone looking out for me!. :beer:


----------



## stuartcore

jw007 said:


> I was actually going to suggest the guy "MAN UP" and get some proper dosages in him...
> 
> What sort of pus5y dose is 2g for a near 300lb monster PAH!!!!! :thumbup1:


What type of dosages do you use mate? would just be interested as you look around the same height and weight.


----------



## jw007

stuartcore said:


> What type of dosages do you use mate? would just be interested as you look around the same height and weight.


No where near your size mate:lol: :lol:

I gave up BB because of you, I did a show when i was 22, novice class I think (I won),cant remeber which one might have been portsmouth or midlands area...

You competed, were 17 or 18 and were super huge then, I thought "whats the point" just aint got genetics PMSL so I quit and drank beer:beer:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/39988-jw007s-fictional-shic.html

thats what i was aiming for until i tore bicep 4 weeks in:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

stuartcore said:


> No problem at all Paul, Nice to know I have someone looking out for me!. :beer:


Always looking out for you mate, just got to work on making you do what i say :whistling:


----------



## stuartcore

jw007 said:


> No where near your size mate:lol: :lol:
> 
> I gave up BB because of you, I did a show when i was 22, novice class I think (I won),cant remeber which one might have been portsmouth or midlands area...
> 
> You competed, were 17 or 18 and were super huge then, I thought "whats the point" just aint got genetics PMSL so I quit and drank beer:beer:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/39988-jw007s-fictional-shic.html
> 
> thats what i was aiming for until i tore bicep 4 weeks in:thumbup1:


You look pretty awsome in your avator and I've seen some of your training, awsome!.

Sorry to hear you stoped competing but i hope it was'nt completely down to me, I think it must of been the wessex show we competed in.

Been reading your journal and its a great read, you cant knock your bruttal honesty. Top bloke:beer:



Pscarb said:


> Always looking out for you mate, just got to work on making you do what i say :whistling:


The first year we worked together I must admit I found it hard to follow orders as I was so used to my old ways, regardless I still took your advice ( although wary). last years British we tried a few different things which was also difficult to get my head around but again I did as I was told and it paid off. I think you've proven your point, when your head is full of diet fog you sometmes need some one to guide you through.

Cheers Paul!


----------



## jw007

stuartcore said:


> You look pretty awsome in your avator and I've seen some of your training, awsome!.
> 
> Sorry to hear you stoped competing but i hope it was'nt completely down to me, I think it must of been the wessex show we competed in.
> 
> Been reading your journal and its a great read, you cant knock your bruttal honesty. Top bloke:beer:
> 
> Cheers mate:thumbup1:
> 
> No completely down to you, but i couldnt belive the size of a fckin junior, out massed the senior classes, did seem pointless after that PMSL
> 
> But beer and birds did have a lot to do with it also:whistling:
> 
> Good luck this year, Should be a pro soon IMO..
> 
> Just one bit of advice...
> 
> UP THE DOSE:thumb:


----------



## stuartcore

jw007 said:


> Cheers mate:beer:


----------



## welsh_ryan

Thanks stu for keeping us updated and telling us what your doing

Sometimes i look at the pros or up and coming pros like yourself and think its unreal how big/stong you are and conditioning is crazy.

This will give a lot of people the motivation thay need to get in the gym and start competing

good luck mate for the future

could you tell me in depth how you train your lats if you got 5 mins i'm looking to realy bring them out/ grown them any help would be great :thumbup1:


----------



## mattiasl

looked at your comp pic from 2008, good symmetry and no bodyparts that needs to work extra on, you look very complete overall.

I think you will achive your goal.


----------



## stuartcore

welsh_ryan said:


> Thanks stu for keeping us updated and telling us what your doing
> 
> Sometimes i look at the pros or up and coming pros like yourself and think its unreal how big/stong you are and conditioning is crazy.
> 
> This will give a lot of people the motivation thay need to get in the gym and start competing
> 
> good luck mate for the future
> 
> could you tell me in depth how you train your lats if you got 5 mins i'm looking to realy bring them out/ grown them any help would be great :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, I'll be training back on Monday I will go through more detail then. I should be feeling allot better by then so my training will be allot more intense.



mattiasl said:


> looked at your comp pic from 2008, good symmetry and no bodyparts that needs to work extra on, you look very complete overall.
> 
> I think you will achive your goal.


Thank You very much mate, much appreciated.


----------



## stuartcore

Today shoulder session was a much more productive workout, I'm starting to feel a little better and my chest seems to be clearing up. I should hopefully be almost 100% by Monday so will be able to train allot more intensely. I got a pretty good pump today also which I haven't had for a little while.

Today's session went like this:

dumbbell shoulder press- 3 sets of 12

behind neck press- 3 sets of 10

dumbbell Side raises- 3 sets of 12

dumbbell bent over rear raises- 3 sets of 12.

Was pushed for time today so will be training calf's with arms tomorrow.

Today's diet was the same as yesterdays but I found myself quite thirsty so drunk about 2 littres more than I normally do.

I always aim to drink no less than 5 litres even during the off season.


----------



## 2001kdy

Stuart - PLEASE - watch "A SHORT STAY IN SWITZERLAND" on BBC1 Sunday 25th January at 9.00 pm.

This documentary will give you an insight into the suffering caused by this debilitating illness Progressive Suprnuclear Palsy and possibly an understanding of how devastating it is to witness the degenerative impact upon an individuals cognitive abilities and the physical effect before finally depriving them of life.


----------



## 3752

2001kdy said:


> Stuart - PLEASE - watch "A SHORT STAY IN SWITZERLAND" on BBC1 Sunday 25th January at 9.00 pm.
> 
> This documentary will give you an insight into the suffering caused by this debilitating illness Progressive Suprnuclear Palsy and possibly an understanding of how devastating it is to witness the degenerative impact upon an individuals cognitive abilities and the physical effect before finally depriving them of life.


can i ask why you have suggeste Stu watch this?


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE

I saw you at the Exeter show Stuart, you were just watching, but you looked absolutley huge, I was amazed to se the pics of you cut up.

What weight do you think youd be without gear and training?

Also were most of your gains made in the first couple of years of training?

From what ive seen the genetically gifted ones seems to reach awesome size very quickly and then the gains come slow??


----------



## stuartcore

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> I saw you at the Exeter show Stuart, you were just watching, but you looked absolutley huge, I was amazed to se the pics of you cut up.
> 
> What weight do you think youd be without gear and training?
> 
> Also were most of your gains made in the first couple of years of training?
> 
> From what ive seen the genetically gifted ones seems to reach awesome size very quickly and then the gains come slow??


Hi mate, My current weight is 280lbs that's over 3 & half months clean and not much training.

I made some great gains In my first few years of training but yes there is a point when it starts to slow down and gains become allot harder to acquire.


----------



## stuartcore

Had a pretty stressful day today, didn't manage to get to the gym for arms so it was a good job I trained them Wednesday after all.

Most weekends I work on my house which I've been doing for the last couple of years, It seems endless but I'm getting closer to finishing it now then I'll have no excuse not to train arm's. I'm gonna get in the gym in the morn to train arms and calf's.

Diet was pretty good though and managed to get most of my meal down me whilst working.


----------



## veritas

Great journal - thanks for sharing your knowledge it'll be a very interesting year following your progress. Success is atributed to many things work ethic; clearly your dedicated and highly motivated when working out and gonna be very strict your diet all year. Genetics play a big part certianly shots of Lee Priest at age 14/15 showed his potential. Do you have any pics that show your structure at the time you started working out.


----------



## 3752

stuartcore said:


> Hi mate, My current weight is 280lbs that's over 3 & half months clean and not much training.


but the wagon wheels helped keep your size mate


----------



## DB

Pscarb said:


> but the wagon wheels helped keep your size mate


uh oh.. busted by the boss!!


----------



## stuartcore

veritas said:


> Great journal - thanks for sharing your knowledge it'll be a very interesting year following your progress. Success is atributed to many things work ethic; clearly your dedicated and highly motivated when working out and gonna be very strict your diet all year. Genetics play a big part certianly shots of Lee Priest at age 14/15 showed his potential. Do you have any pics that show your structure at the time you started working out.


Hi mate, yeah here's a pic from when I was about 18, feels like yesterday.


----------



## stuartcore

DB said:


> uh oh.. busted by the boss!!


Ha ha:lol: :lol: :lol:.

I swear he as a covert camera some where in the gym.

Must admit I love my wagon wheels on my cheat day. I can eat a full packet in about 5 Min's. :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Unbelievable at 18 years old!!!!!


----------



## stuartcore

zeus87529 said:


> Unbelievable at 18 years old!!!!!


Cheers zeus. I'll see if I can find some more.


----------



## ethos

Wow, that's a crazy physique at 18... infact at any age. What size were your arms there, they look fking nuts!

You said you were thinking about doing cardio off season, how's that going?

I've been doing 20-25 minutes each morning (after some bcaas) just to keep fitness up and possibly keep the stomach down a little bit. Quite enjoy it, seems to be helping me. Especially training legs etc.. as I often find I'm pretty out of breath.

Thanks for putting this log up mate :thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore

ethos said:


> Wow, that's a crazy physique at 18... infact at any age. What size were your arms there, they look fking nuts!
> 
> You said you were thinking about doing cardio off season, how's that going?
> 
> I've been doing 20-25 minutes each morning (after some bcaas) just to keep fitness up and possibly keep the stomach down a little bit. Quite enjoy it, seems to be helping me. Especially training legs etc.. as I often find I'm pretty out of breath.
> 
> Thanks for putting this log up mate :thumbup1:


Cheers ethos, I think my arms were around 22".

Not started the cardio yet but I will be soon, Ill probably start with around 30 Min's and work my way up.

Keep up the work mate, it'll pay off come summer time:thumbup1:.


----------



## BigDom86

wow your 18 in that pic? lol i thought it had been photoshopped before i read the description! ****ing massive!


----------



## stuartcore

BigDom86 said:


> wow your 18 in that pic? lol i thought it had been photoshopped before i read the description! ****ing massive!


Cheers dude.


----------



## JAY-EL

Some awesome pictures mate from past and present ! Was at the Britain last year IMO easily the best overall package in the heavyweights ,look forward to seeing you this year hopefully winning both the super heavys and the overall! Good luck mate will be following closely especially when I start my own pre contest diet in april!!


----------



## dmcc

I think I've seen that pic before - or one very similar from the same time period, maybe you were 19. I think you'd just won the Jr Universe... Anyway, I digress. Amazing physique, almost scary to think someone that young could be that big.


----------



## stow

I was there when you won the Juniors in 1998, I remember wondering how the fk a junior could get arms that size!!!


----------



## stuartcore

JAY-EL said:


> Some awesome pictures mate from past and present ! Was at the Britain last year IMO easily the best overall package in the heavyweights ,look forward to seeing you this year hopefully winning both the super heavys and the overall! Good luck mate will be following closely especially when I start my own pre contest diet in April!!


Thanks mate.

I'll keep a look out for your journal, If I can help in any way just give me a shout.



dmcc said:


> I think I've seen that pic before - or one very similar from the same time period, maybe you were 19. I think you'd just won the Jr Universe... Anyway, I digress. Amazing physique, almost scary to think someone that young could be that big.


Actually I think I was 19 in that pic, I remember having it taken in some back alley London gym (wicked gym by the way).

Cheers dmcc. Any6 future feedback would be much appreciated.



stow said:


> I was there when you won the Juniors in 1998, I remember wondering how the fk a junior could get arms that size!!!


Cheers mate, Its hard to imagine it was 10 years ago. ha mad!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

That's mental, i think i posted that pic before? Is there any chance you can remember your weight there?


----------



## 3752

Stu will be in the gym tomorrow night mate are you working?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

That pic is unreal. 22 inch arms, aged 19!! Goes to show genetics are very important in BB. Some people will smash the hell out of the gear but without the genetics and will to succeed its no use!

Freaky!


----------



## veritas

stuartcore said:


> Hi mate, yeah here's a pic from when I was about 18, feels like yesterday.


At 18, incredible mate, after how many training years training? What did you like when you started!!!


----------



## stuartcore

MaKaVeLi said:


> That's mental, i think i posted that pic before? Is there any chance you can remember your weight there?


I think I was about 250 but I tended to carry a little water.



MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> That pic is unreal. 22 inch arms, aged 19!! Goes to show genetics are very important in BB. Some people will smash the hell out of the gear but without the genetics and will to succeed its no use!
> 
> Freaky!


cheers dude.


----------



## stuartcore

Pscarb said:


> Stu will be in the gym tomorrow night mate are you working?


Yes Paul I'm there all eve. speak to you then mate.



veritas said:


> At 18, incredible mate, after how many training years training? What did you like when you started!!!


I started playing around with weights when I was about 15yrs but only really got into it when I was around 17yrs.

I used to like the attention from people and found the bigger I got the more respect and attention I got. Maybe an insecurity?.


----------



## welsh_ryan

How old was you when you was serious about training ??

When you first started training with your good genetics did you grow realy fast and was noticing things a lot more than outher at the gym/your mates ??

Hope you dont mind me asking but how old was you when you started takeing gear if your willing to discuss this :thumbup1:

sorry about all the questions

ryan


----------



## stuartcore

welsh_ryan said:


> How old was you when you was serious about training ??
> 
> When you first started training with your good genetics did you grow realy fast and was noticing things a lot more than outher at the gym/your mates ??
> 
> Hope you dont mind me asking but how old was you when you started takeing gear if your willing to discuss this :thumbup1:
> 
> sorry about all the questions
> 
> ryan


I was 17 when I took training really seriously.

I found that I grew very quickly, almost over night when I first started. It didn't take me long to out grow training partners and soon found myself looking for someone bigger and stronger to train with.

I was around 17 when I first started gear but only took orals such as debols and winstrol as jabs scared the hell out of me back then.

Feel free to ask any question bud and I'll try my best to answer.


----------



## mattiasl

stuartcore said:


> Not taken the wrong way at all mate.
> 
> My diet has lets say not been the best of diets post comp. Plenty of take out and fast food. I'm naturally quite a big bloke but I've shape shifted a little the wrong way (lost a little muscle and put on a little fat and fluid!).
> 
> Anyway I've cleaned up the diet now and hit the gear so now the shape shift will be reversed. I did the same last year and it worked very well. I came in heavier and leaner come show time.
> 
> Do you think its a lot of test for a 280lbs man?


I think people in your size and even smaller ones takes way more than you do.


----------



## stuartcore

mattiasl said:


> I think people in your size and even smaller ones takes way more than you do.


Must be time to up the dose?! :whistling:


----------



## mattiasl

stuartcore said:


> Must be time to up the dose?! :whistling:


I don´t think you need that...you seem to grow well:thumbup1:


----------



## the bulldog

hi stuart i remember your 1st sw qualifyier in exeter you were amazing and a true talent glad you are back and hope you realize your potential.all best dave


----------



## stuartcore

Training today consisted of calf's only. I will be training arms on Wednesday and think because of my commitments on the weekend at the moment I'm gonna make Wednesday a permanent fixture.

Today's calf session was very intense and quick. I think it didn't take me any longer than about 20 Min's, I got an immense pump and found my calf's cramping afterwards.

Today's session:

supersetted both seated and standing calf raise.

Seated calf raise- 3 sets of 20+

standing calf raise- 3 sets of 20+

Free standing calf raise with deep stretch- 3 sets of 20 reps.

Started my off season diet with my usual porridge and protein then I pretty much had what I wanted but made sure I had a constant supply of protein going in mainly from protien shakes.


----------



## stuartcore

the bulldog said:


> hi stuart i remember your 1st sw qualifyier in exeter you were amazing and a true talent glad you are back and hope you realize your potential.all best dave


Cheers bulldog much appreciated. :beer:


----------



## welsh_ryan

Do you also find higher reps stimulate growth more ??

like

3 x 12 reps +

what was you lifting when you first started when u was big 3

sqaut

deadlift

bench

and what you lifting for now for fun lol :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

stuartcore said:


> Must be time to up the dose?! :whistling:


no its not


----------



## LittleChris

Good journal so far.

Did you ever suffer from acne on your back? It is the only problem I seem to have when using AAS and it does annoy me.


----------



## stuartcore

Pscarb said:


> no its not


Only joking Paul, I don't feel the need to go any higher. I feel healthy and think I look reasonably healthy come showtime, that's something I don't want to ruin.



LittleChris said:


> Good journal so far.
> 
> Did you ever suffer from acne on your back? It is the only problem I seem to have when using AAS and it does annoy me.


I did in my early years of competing but now I only get the occasional spot or two. I found having sun bed and getting out in the sun (when we have any) really helped clear up the worst of them.


----------



## harlow

Just caught up with the thread from the past few days. Came across the jnr pic..insane! Cant say much else really..im 19 myself and find it hard to believe how you can be that big! Good Work!!


----------



## stuartcore

harlow said:


> Just caught up with the thread from the past few days. Came across the jnr pic..insane! Cant say much else really..im 19 myself and find it hard to believe how you can be that big! Good Work!!


Cheers harlow.


----------



## dogue

Awesome pic mate

Stu when you took a break from competitve bodybuilding for a while what physical state were you in when your returned to the sport?

Had you lifted weights and maintained some mass, or was it a complete break and start from scratch?


----------



## stuartcore

dogue said:


> Awesome pic mate
> 
> Stu when you took a break from competitve bodybuilding for a while what physical state were you in when your returned to the sport?
> 
> Had you lifted weights and maintained some mass, or was it a complete break and start from scratch?


Well I suppose it was only a matter time!.

After a successful junior career I did indeed have have a long break from bodybuilding, three and half yrs but served two years to be exact on behalf of hmp exeter. Not something I'm proud of or really want to go into as its all behind me now.

It was difficult and I hardly trained at all so yeah it was really a case of having to start over again from scratch.

It was hard for me seeing people I'd beaten as a junior moving up the ranks and then having to start fresh myself.

I think I've pretty much caught up now though! :thumbup1:


----------



## dogue

stuartcore said:


> Well I suppose it was only a matter time!.
> 
> After a successful junior career I did indeed have have a long break from bodybuilding, three and half yrs but served two years to be exact on behalf of hmp exeter. Not something I'm proud of or really want to go into as its all behind me now.
> 
> It was difficult and I hardly trained at all so yeah it was really a case of having to start over again from scratch.
> 
> It was hard for me seeing people I'd beaten as a junior moving up the ranks and then having to start fresh myself.
> 
> I think I've pretty much caught up now though! :thumbup1:


Thanks Stu,

I wasn't after a confession, I was just interested in how big you were when you started again...

So HMP Exeter was not like the movies set in American jails where you pump Iron in the yard all day :lol:

I did more than my fair share of stupid things when I was young too mate

...but you won't be getting a confession!


----------



## laurie g

f1XK me stu never seen that pic before 18 christ you look bigger then, then you do now:laugh:-only joking


----------



## stuartcore

laurie g said:


> f1XK me stu never seen that pic before 18 christ you look bigger then, then you do now:laugh:-only joking


Ha no reps for you now!.


----------



## stuartcore

dogue said:


> Thanks Stu,
> 
> I wasn't after a confession, I was just interested in how big you were when you started again...
> 
> So HMP Exeter was not like the movies set in American jails where you pump Iron in the yard all day :lol:
> 
> *I did more than my fair share of stupid things when I was young too mate*
> 
> *...but you won't be getting a confession!*


I know you did! ha:lol:

No problem bud, Things we do when we're kids hey! :beer:


----------



## laurie g

stuartcore said:


> Ha no reps for you now!.


meanie! start my diet on monday stu- what i shall do is take photos end of this week and start me journal with weight so you can keep track on me. maaaaan miss your gym stu you, know whos is soo unfreindly no one says hello or nothing:confused1: but its the best in ox unfortunately


----------



## veritas

Stu, studying the daily diet and was wondering when you start eating each morning and how you space the meals througout the day.Also how much rest/sleep you need to recover coz it seems you have very intense combining training, running the biz and family commitments


----------



## martinmcg

just read my way though your journal..

good stuff stu top bod mate looked mint at the british i had you down for 2nd fella


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE

Unbeleivable pic of you at 19, I can see why JW007 gave up bodybuilding 

It seems like all the real monsters/pros seem to get to there genetic potential so fast and then seem to have as hard a time as the rest of us at gaining more size?

Did you get stretch marks etc form all the crazy growth?


----------



## DB

Unreal at such a young age mate.


----------



## JAY-EL

Thanks mate might have to take you up on that offer! Any advice from yourself has gotta be usefull!!


----------



## stuartcore

veritas said:


> Stu, studying the daily diet and was wondering when you start eating each morning and how you space the meals througout the day.Also how much rest/sleep you need to recover coz it seems you have very intense combining training, running the biz and family commitments


My first meal is normally 8.30 then every 2 hrs after that. I normally get a good 8-9 hrs sleep and try to get a power nap during the day if and where I can.



martinmcg said:


> just read my way though your journal..
> 
> good stuff stu top bod mate looked mint at the british i had you down for 2nd fella


Cheers mate.



ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Unbeleivable pic of you at 19, I can see why JW007 gave up bodybuilding
> 
> It seems like all the real monsters/pros seem to get to there genetic potential so fast and then seem to have as hard a time as the rest of us at gaining more size?
> 
> Did you get stretch marks etc form all the crazy growth?


Yeah it never get easier only tougher the better you get.

I've got plenty of stretch marks but luckily most of them have faded.


----------



## stuartcore

dutch_scott said:


> and that was the perfect picture for making me hang up any ideas to ever compete,
> 
> the mass shows genetics beyond belief.
> 
> Stu, i remember seeing some ads by world tropican at the time?
> 
> why did ur sponsorship with them end?
> 
> also said u were benching 500lbs, curling 200lbs etc, what were your lifts then vrs lifts now as i know alot of guys wanna know if u have gotten stronger to get bigger!!?
> 
> thanks bro


Tropicana were great sponsors and really helped me during my junior career but they couldn't carry on sponsoring me whilst I was on holiday!.

also when I did finally manage to make a come back Dave the former owner of Tropicana past away.

yes I can bench more than that now if I wanted but now I tend to go for more reps and I always pre-exhaust my self before my main exercises. The problem with going heavy all the time is the injuries, aches and pains.

I didn't bench at all last year and just stuck with incline press as I was to worried about Peck tears. I did however press over 500lbs for 8 reps:whistling:



DB said:


> Unreal at such a young age mate.


Cheers mate



JAY-EL said:


> Thanks mate might have to take you up on that offer! Any advice from yourself has gotta be usefull!!


Any time mate.


----------



## stuartcore

apologies for not up dating the journal yesterday but I was completely knackered after working a full shift in the gym and not getting home till late.

Anyway yesterday session went very well and my chest infection is almost 100% gone.

Training was allot more intense and I managed to increase the weight on nearly every exercise with a much shorter rest between sets.

yesterdays session went like this:

bent over rows 3 sets of 15

seated lever rows 3 sets of 15

wide chins (machine) 3 sets of 12

close grip pull downs 3 sets of 12

shrugs 3 sets of 20

hamstring curls 3 sets of 20

straight legged dead lifts 3 sets of 20.

My diet.

meal 1- 2 scoops of whey, 200g oats and 8 egg whites and 2 yolks.(creatine, glutamine complex, amino's, a multi vit and minera)

meal 2- 2 scoops of whey, 200g oats.

post workout 3 scoops of extreme build and recover 1 scoop of whey (creatine, glutamine complex, amino's).

meal 3- 250g chicken breast 300g of white potato and a little sauce (low fat low sugar).

meal 4- 9 egg whites 2 yolks and 200g of porridge oats.

meal 5- 250g chicken breast 200g of white potato (sauce)

meal 6- 9 egg omelet with a little low fat cheese and veggies)

meal 7- 2 scoops of extreme protein (glutamine complex, aminos).

Also I've started to have a few sunbed each week I'm gonna have 9 mins on mon,tues and thursdays. I've done this to make me feel a little better about myself this time year with the depressing weather.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Do you mix the oats with the whey or cook like porridge? Only 200g of oats cooked is a massive bowl of oats!!

I notice you keep the carbs very low after the late afternoon, I presume this is done to keep body fat levels lower?


----------



## stuartcore

Today's training. My training partner Lewis couldn't train today so we agreed to train chest and calf's wed and I did arms today.

Got an awesome pump in the arms today probably due to having less rest between set as I had no partner.

Today's session:

bicep preacher curls 3 sets of 12

concentration curls 3 sets of 12

tricep push downs 3 sets of 12

dips between benches 3 sets of 12.

Today's diet was exactly the same as yesterdays ( ground hog day!) and I'm finding it very easy to get the food down me, if anything I could probably eat more.

I could of maybe drunk more fluids today but the day is not over yet so will try and get a litre down me before I go to bed.


----------



## stuartcore

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Do you mix the oats with the whey or cook like porridge? Only 200g of oats cooked is a massive bowl of oats!!
> 
> I notice you keep the carbs very low after the late afternoon, I presume this is done to keep body fat levels lower?


I eat porridge raw with cold water and have my protein separately, it would be hard to eat the amount of oats I do otherwise.

I do try to keep my carbs low in the eve to keep body fats levels down.


----------



## 3752

stuartcore said:


> apologies for not up dating the journal yesterday but I was completely knackered after working a full shift in the gym and not getting home till late..


please how can you be knackered all you do is chat and laugh at the ginger members


----------



## stuartcore

Pscarb said:


> please how can you be knackered all you do is chat and laugh at the ginger members


Ha, that was briliant, so funny! :lol:


----------



## stuartcore

Today's training went well. I finally feel like I'm getting somewhere again, I got a great pump in my chest today which I haven't had for a while and the weight is slowly creeping up again. I'm still not up to par yet but its going in the rite direction.

Today's session:

flat bench 3 sets of 10

incline smith 3 sets of 10

cable cross overs 3 sets of 12

seated calf raise 3 sets of 20

leg press calf raise 3 sets of 20

calf exercises were supersetted.

diet went as norm but fell back on times as I over slept during my afternoon power nap.

I will be posting video as soon as my strength is back up there and I'll be updating the pics during feb for comparisons.


----------



## Guest

Look forward to the video!!

Question for you Stuart. Are your 3 sets of flat bench with barbell or dumbells?? My chest routine is very similar but I use dumbells for flat bench as the barbell seems to irritate my shoulder. I have noticed more and more people going away from flat bench barbell. What is your opinion on this??


----------



## stuartcore

zeus87529 said:


> Look forward to the video!!
> 
> Question for you Stuart. Are your 3 sets of flat bench with barbell or dumbells?? My chest routine is very similar but I use dumbells for flat bench as the barbell seems to irritate my shoulder. I have noticed more and more people going away from flat bench barbell. What is your opinion on this??


I'm using the flat bench at the moment just to mix it up a little. I normally incline press first then use the flat press machine. Like you I often get shoulder pains especially when I start lifting heavier weights.


----------



## Guest

stuartcore said:


> I'm using the flat bench at the moment just to mix it up a little. I normally incline press first then use the flat press machine. Like you I often get shoulder pains especially when I start lifting heavier weights.


Appreciate the response:thumbup1: I also like to start on the incline press. Then usually move to dumbell flat. When you say you usually use the flat press machine, do you use the smith or hammer strength or something else??


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Stu, just wondering what you weighed at the British last year?

Also do you feel it is possible at your level to keep adding a decent amount of muscle to your frame year after year? What sort of gain would you be expecting this year?


----------



## reflexlewis

Legs today mate!

Both of us collapsed on the floor.......thats more like it!


----------



## stuartcore

zeus87529 said:


> Appreciate the response:thumbup1: I also like to start on the incline press. Then usually move to dumbell flat. When you say you usually use the flat press machine, do you use the smith or hammer strength or something else??


Its a seated flat press machine, a little bit like the hammer strength one.



MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Stu, just wondering what you weighed at the British last year?
> 
> Also do you feel it is possible at your level to keep adding a decent amount of muscle to your frame year after year? What sort of gain would you be expecting this year?


I was 270 at my qualifier and just under 260lbs for the British but I think I could of shaved a few more pounds of to get that rock hard look. When you get to a certain level it does get harder to put on muscle as it becomes a much slower process. its a case of fine tuning everything and getting everything up to par. I'd like to put a little more on the quads, hams and calf's this year and would like to come in around the same weight as last year but hard to the core!.



dutch_scott said:


> Do u train as heavy now i rely on more sets/volume?


not so heavy now Scott but defo more volume especially with legs. I don't do any less than 20 reps now. my legs responded well to this last year.


----------



## stuartcore

reflexlewis said:


> Legs today mate!
> 
> Both of us collapsed on the floor.......thats more like it!


Yep awesome leg session, probably the best we've had for a long time.

sweet, sweet!!


----------



## stuartcore

Today was legs and it was probably the best session I've had for a long time. The pump was so unbearable I had to lay down with my feet in the air for 10mins just to drain the blood and lactic acid out.

Today's session:

hack squats 3 sets of 20 reps

smith squats 3 sets of 20 reps

hamstring curls 3 sets of 20 reps

leg extensions 3 sets of 20 reps

We also increased the weight this week.

Today's diet went well but I couldn't do my eggs in the afternoon as I forgot to bring them into the gym so had to settle for a protein shake and porridge oats instead.

diet went like this:

meal 1- 2 scoops of whey, 200g oats and 8 egg whites and 2 yolks.(creatine, glutamine complex, amino's, a multi vit and minera)

meal 2- 2 scoops of whey, 200g oats.

post workout 3 scoops of extreme build and recover 1 scoop of whey (creatine, glutamine complex, amino's).

meal 3- 250g chicken breast 300g of white potato and a little sauce (low fat low sugar).

meal 4- *2 scoops of whey* and 200g of porridge oats.

meal 5- 250g chicken breast 200g of white potato (sauce)

meal 6- 9 egg omelet with a little low fat cheese and veggies)

meal 7- 2 scoops of extreme protein (glutamine complex, aminos).

Above I have highlighted the changes in red.


----------



## ABOBO

how comes you eat really clean in the offseason? Have you always done this?


----------



## stuartcore

ABOBO said:


> how comes you eat really clean in the offseason? Have you always done this?


It makes life allot easier come show time and I also find I get better results. To many people including myself (in the old days) go to far out off condition off season and struggle getting in condition come show time.


----------



## 3752

ABOBO said:


> how comes you eat really clean in the offseason? Have you always done this?


mainly because the more crap he eats the more fat he holds and then the more cardio he does come pre-comp....


----------



## stuartcore

Pscarb said:


> mainly because the more crap he eats the more fat he holds and then the more cardio he does come pre-comp....


Your rite there Paul, don't want to be doing that! ha :laugh:


----------



## jw007

dutch_scott said:


> I find alot of guys at ours find anything more than 8 reps not worth doing!
> 
> What about uppers bro? noticed u do alot of 10,12 rep lifting.
> 
> When in usa i chatted to new *pro evan centaponi*, he said he only grows from minimum 10 reps, says he needs to control weights and focus,
> 
> I imagine u are used to be very strong but is it now ur focus on how u lift
> 
> appretiate u takin time to answer bro!!


sweet, we havent had a name drop for a while:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

less than 8 reps is for strength gains Stuarts focus is on muscle gains in my opinion reps between 8-12 are optimum....


----------



## stuartcore

dutch_scott said:


> I find alot of guys at ours find anything more than 8 reps not worth doing!
> 
> What about uppers bro? noticed u do alot of 10,12 rep lifting.
> 
> When in usa i chatted to new pro evan centaponi, he said he only grows from minimum 10 reps, says he needs to control weights and focus,
> 
> I imagine u are used to be very strong but is it now ur focus on how u lift
> 
> appreciate u takin time to answer bro!!


I agree with Evan. lifting heavy with low reps will make you strong but that's not what body buildings about. A minimum of 10 reps will guarantee muscle growth whilst giving detail and size. That being said the weights are still heavy but I'm reppin them!! ha.

Whats this Alpha male thing about mate. I've been seeing allot of it flying around the board and on peoples signature.

Sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Guest

stuartcore said:


> Whats this Alpha male thing about mate. I've been seeing allot of it flying around the board and on peoples signature.
> 
> Sounds pretty cool.


 Any one with 23 inch arms is instantly allowed into the Alpha Swole club:thumb:


----------



## stuartcore

Con said:


> Any one with 23 inch arms is instantly allowed into the Alpha Swole club:thumb:





dutch_scott said:


> how does "hard-core swole" sound, its not the 23" arms its the 300lbs of him that screams alpha... :thumb:
> 
> they dnt make betas that freakin big!!!
> 
> ha yeh stu forgot u rep my maxs, :cursing:


So I'm now an Official alpha swole! and Ive officially been given the name "hardcore swole".

I like it...


----------



## stuartcore

Today's training session was shoulders and it was another awesome workout. Lifted allot heavier and got an immense pump.

Today's session:

Seated dumbbell press- 2 sets of 8 and 1 set of 12 reps (only got 8 reps as went heavier but I'm sure I'll be doing 10 reps with the same weight next week).

Behind neck press- 3 sets of 10 reps

Side dumbbell raises- 3 sets of 10 reps

Bent over rear dumbbell raises- 3 sets of 12 reps.

Diet was the same up until 6pm as took the wife out for meal. I still had lean fish and potato with side garnish but had desert(lemon meringue pie) lovely!.


----------



## Guest

stuartcore said:


> So I'm now an Official alpha swole! and Ive officially been given the name "hardcore swole".
> 
> I like it...


Welcome to the alpha family hardcore swole:thumb:

God-of-Swole


----------



## stuartcore

zeus87529 said:


> Welcome to the alpha family hardcore swole:thumb:
> 
> God-of-Swole


Thanks mate, I feel rite at home! :thumbup1:


----------



## ABOBO

Hi Stuart,

Do you use anything to combat gyno/hair loss?


----------



## stuartcore

ABOBO said:


> Hi Stuart,
> 
> Do you use anything to combat gyno/hair loss?


I just use half a nolva a day but to be honest I've not really suffered from gyno.



dutch_scott said:


> hahahah loving it in ur signiture stu!!
> 
> this is something we chat about at my gym, do u stick to the same routine and make sure each week u up the weight or reps, or do u change alot?


Yes I keep to the same routine for the full year then change at the end. I creep the weight up but aways make sure I'm doing the reps before increasing.


----------



## GHS

Really enjoying your thread mate. I've been watching vids of last years posedown at the finals looks crazy lol.

You should have gone into the crowd like zack and daz PSML.

Do you have much contact with the other heavyweights during the off season?

GHS


----------



## MaKaVeLi

stuartcore said:


> Thanks mate, I feel rite at home! :thumbup1:


Added to my list


----------



## stuartcore

GHS said:


> Really enjoying your thread mate. I've been watching vids of last years posedown at the finals looks crazy lol.
> 
> You should have gone into the crowd like zack and daz PSML.
> 
> Do you have much contact with the other heavyweights during the off season?
> 
> GHS


I think going into the crowd is great for guest spots but not when your being judged on stage IMO.

I don't really have any contact with them as I'm down here in the sticks (Devon). Daz e-mailed me not long ago which was nice of him and I replied. Zack, Daz, Alvin etc are all good men and sound blokes but at the end of the day we're all competitive people and each one of us wants to win bad!


----------



## GHS

stuartcore said:


> I think going into the crowd is great for guest spots but not when your being judged on stage IMO.
> 
> I don't really have any contact with them as I'm down here in the sticks (Devon). Daz e-mailed me not long ago which was nice of him and I replied. Zack, Daz, Alvin etc are all good men and sound blokes but at the end of the day we're all competitive people and each one of us wants to win bad!


Fair enough mate.

Any news on Lewis he hasn't posted in a while?

GHS


----------



## veritas

You've training for several years what time during the day for working out has produced the bestresults and gains do you think


----------



## laurie g

GHS said:


> Fair enough mate.
> 
> Any news on Lewis he hasn't posted in a while?
> 
> GHS


shhhhhhh.... lewis is sleeping....again zzzzzzzz:tongue:


----------



## stuartcore

veritas said:


> You've training for several years what time during the day for working out has produced the bestresults and gains do you think


I always train around 1 o'clock. I don't like training early mornings as I like to get a few meals in me to fuel workout etc and if I leave it to late in the day I get lazy and loose motivation.



GHS said:


> Fair enough mate.
> 
> Any news on Lewis he hasn't posted in a while?
> 
> GHS


he comes on the forum most days but he's at the gym allot working. He Love's the gym life!.


----------



## stuartcore

laurie g said:


> shhhhhhh.... lewis is sleeping....again zzzzzzzz:tongue:


 :lol:



dutch_scott said:


> funny, so many are creeping weights up, stickin to basics and a structured workout and grow, where as not so long ago it was change routine every 3-4th session,
> 
> I found that odd because people never had the time to progress using the exercise.
> 
> Do u use mainly free weights now or is it varied?


I use both free weights and machines for each muscle group but I do the same routine each week so that I can monitor progress other wise you don't know if your going in the rite direction.


----------



## stuartcore

Had a pretty hectic weekend, worked on the house most of sat and again this morn so didn't get the chance to get in the gym. Its not to important as I trained every body part this week.

The diet was a bit chopping also over the weekend but I still made sure I got enough protein in me and I'll be back on track tomorrow. :thumb:


----------



## ABOBO

Hi Stuart, Thanks for educating us on the way of a champion bodybuilder.

Will like to find out what body part you usually inject


----------



## stuartcore

ABOBO said:


> Hi Stuart, Thanks for educating us on the way of a champion bodybuilder.
> 
> Will like to find out what body part you usually inject


No probs abobo.

I normally use the glut or upper quad as these are the biggest muscle groups, I don't believe in spotting as it works its way around the body anyway, also I don't like the idea of it.


----------



## Guest

Just read through all your journal so far, great stuff, very interesting to see how a top BB'er like yourself eats, trains etc, not many are so open and honest, thanks for the insight.


----------



## stuartcore

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Just read through all your journal so far, great stuff, very interesting to see how a top BB'er like yourself eats, trains etc, not many are so open and honest, thanks for the insight.


No probs Waheed, feel free to ask any questions at any time mate.


----------



## stow

stuartcore said:


> Had a pretty hectic weekend, worked on the house most of sat and again this morn so didn't get the chance to get in the gym. Its not to important as I trained every body part this week.
> 
> *The diet was a bit chopping also over the weekend *but I still made sure I got enough protein in me and I'll be back on track tomorrow. :thumb:


Sounds like mine Monday through Sunday


----------



## bodybuilder

Hi Stuart excellent journal have been reading this since it started. Excellent physique too!

I'm currently training 5xtimes a week, one bodypart per day (Chest, back, shoulders, arms and legs) but my gains have seemed to slow down.

Could you please tell me what exercises you do for each bodypart with regards to building mass? And how many grams of protein, carbs and fats you take in roughly when trying to add mass and not cut up prior to a show?

Cheers


----------



## glanzav

i notice ur using ur slin and hgh on cycle

when it comes to off cycle what do you run then

how do you keep your weight and strength up

or do u stay on like a low dose of test


----------



## stuartcore

dutch_scott said:


> question on alots lips, is the peptide and gear use your own tried method or did u ever suffer from the more is better side of chemicals!!


I've used a little more in the past but just found I got more sides and the same gains.



bodybuilder said:


> Hi Stuart excellent journal have been reading this since it started. Excellent physique too!
> 
> I'm currently training 5xtimes a week, one bodypart per day (Chest, back, shoulders, arms and legs) but my gains have seemed to slow down.
> 
> Could you please tell me what exercises you do for each bodypart with regards to building mass? And how many grams of protein, carbs and fats you take in roughly when trying to add mass and not cut up prior to a show?
> 
> Cheers


I try to get between 400-450g of protein and 500-600g of carbs a day, I'm not to bothered about the fat around this period as I try to keep them low.

You can check my training from last week to see what I do for each body part, it's fairly basic.



glanzav said:


> i notice ur using ur slin and hgh on cycle
> 
> when it comes to off cycle what do you run then
> 
> how do you keep your weight and strength up
> 
> or do u stay on like a low dose of test


When I'm off I'm off, I use hcg and clomid then run the basic zma and tribulus afterwards. This normally works very well.


----------



## stuartcore

Had a great training session today, starting to feel the pump more and my strength is creeping up by the day. I'm only 2 weeks into my cycle and my body weight as gone up from 280 to 301lbs that's a 20lbs increase. It mainly water retention probably due to the oxy's I'm running. I added half a nola to try and shift a little of the water.

The session went like this:

Bent over rows 3 sets of 15

Seated lever rows 3 sets of 15

Wide chins (machine) 3 sets of 12

Close grip pull-downs 3 sets of 12

Shrugs 3 sets of 20

Hamstring curls 3 sets of 20

Straight legged dead lifts 3 sets of 20

Back on track with the diet today stuck to the usual meals but added some cell mass from bsn post workout (thought I'd give it a try).

I might look at cutting the carbs back a little next week but will carry on as usual and see what my weight does.

My diet

meal 1- 2 scoops of whey, 200g oats and 8 egg whites and 2 yolks.(creatine, glutamine complex, amino's, a multi vit and minera)

meal 2- 2 scoops of whey, 200g oats.

post workout 3 scoops of extreme build and recover 1 scoop of whey (creatine, glutamine complex, amino's).

meal 3- 250g chicken breast 300g of white potato and a little sauce (low fat low sugar).

meal 4- 9 egg whites 2 yolks and 200g of porridge oats.

meal 5- 250g chicken breast 200g og white potato (sauce)

meal 6- 9 egg omelet with a little low fat cheese and veggies)

meal 7- 2 scoops of extreme protein (glutamine complex, aminos


----------



## Goose

20lbs in 2 weeks!! thats crazy! haha ahhhh

-Matt


----------



## nibbsey

Been reading through your journal Stu and am finding it very interesting. It's good to find out how the top boys do their stuff. Will continue to read this and maybe ask some probing questions.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

301lb!!! Fukcing huge!

What sort of weights are you chucking about mate, you must be very strong!


----------



## JohnR

Hi Stu really enjoying the journal mate great to get an insight into your lifestyle Noticed in your workouts you do a number of sets of an exercise with the same number of reps e.g. 3 x 15 Bentover rows do you stay at the same weight for each set or do you increase the weight each set ?


----------



## matt p

Stu,

Ref your meal1 2 scoops whey, 200g oats, 8 egg whites, 2yolks.

How do you eat this meal? is it blended into a drink as that's alot of Oats to eat?


----------



## stuartcore

dutch_scott said:


> 20lbs in 2 weeks - THATS ALPHA...THATS HARD-CORE!!
> 
> do extreme mind u using others products, u didnt do exclusivity...?
> 
> god i do ask alot!!!


I mainly use extreme products but I do occasionally use others.



MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> 301lb!!! Fukcing huge!
> 
> What sort of weights are you chucking about mate, you must be very strong!


When I'm at the peek of my cycle I can behind neck press 4 and half plates a side on the smith.(200kg)



JohnR said:


> Hi Stu really enjoying the journal mate great to get an insight into your lifestyle Noticed in your workouts you do a number of sets of an exercise with the same number of reps e.g. 3 x 15 Bentover rows do you stay at the same weight for each set or do you increase the weight each set ?


I creep the weight up each set but try keep my form. If I cant do 15 reps then its too heavy.


----------



## stuartcore

matt p said:


> Stu,
> 
> Ref your meal1 2 scoops whey, 200g oats, 8 egg whites, 2yolks.
> 
> How do you eat this meal? is it blended into a drink as that's alot of Oats to eat?


I eat my oats raw with cold water, its allot easier to eat than when you cook it. The eggs I scramble normally and the protein I have separately but normally drink this first as its digested quicker.


----------



## GHS

20+ in two weeks mate, thats crazy lol. I know your cycle includes 2 oxy's a day but 20lbs is a lot of weight to put on in 2 weeks.

Do you usually react so well to gear? Whats your reason for having a nap during the day? Do you find yourself feeling tired during the day if you don't have a nap?

GHS


----------



## stuartcore

GHS said:


> 20+ in two weeks mate, thats crazy lol. I know your cycle includes 2 oxy's a day but 20lbs is a lot of weight to put on in 2 weeks.
> 
> Do you usually react so well to gear? Whats your reason for having a nap during the day? Do you find yourself feeling tired during the day if you don't have a nap?
> 
> GHS


I heard somewhere it helps recovery and growth but to be honest I think I'm just lazy!.

I normally react to gear well but as I said before I think allot of that weight is water.


----------



## stuartcore

OK so yesterdays training session was very progressive, I've already gone up a plate aside on the flat bench and the pump is beginning to become unbearable. I'm gonna start making a log of the weights I'm lifting soon for everyone to see and will back up with video.

Yesterdays session:

Flat bench 3 sets of 10

Incline Smith 3 sets of 10

Cable crossovers 3 sets of 12

Seated calf raises 3 sets of 20

Leg press calf raises 3 sets of 20

Calf exercises were supersetted

Yesterdays diet went pretty well also but the evening meal was replaced with a chicken Broth my Mrs put together(yum!)

I've also increased my post workout slin to 8 iu's and thrown in some t3's to keep fat levels down.

Didn't train today as I had to babysit the twins all day and also had the plumber doing some work on my house. I will be training arms this sat though.


----------



## stow

stuartcore said:


> I heard somewhere it helps recovery and growth but to be honest I think I'm just lazy!.
> 
> I normally react pretty to gear we but as I said before I think allot of that weight is water.


If I could change one thing about my training etc, it would be to get more sleep. Even a power nap during the day. Do other people squeeze these naps in?


----------



## pastanchicken

stow said:


> If I could change one thing about my training etc, it would be to get more sleep. Even a power nap during the day. Do other people squeeze these naps in?


Wish I could, always too busy 

Top quality journal Stu, looking forward to the vids! :rockon:


----------



## stuartcore

pastanchicken said:


> Wish I could, always too busy
> 
> Top quality journal Stu, looking forward to the vids! :rockon:


Cheers mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore

A start of a new week and a great start it was to. I had an awesome workout on back and hams today, My core strength as really improved and I'm feeling allot more confident with my lifts. I think the higher reps are starting to pay off as I'm feeling allot more fuller although I have smoothed out a bit since starting the cycle. I'll know more about my body fats later in the week but I do feel they have gone up slightly mainly around the lower back and ****. I always seem to put the weight on in these areas.

Training:

Bent over rows 3 sets of 15

Seated lever rows 3 sets of 15

Wide chins (machine) 3 sets of 12

Close grip pull-downs 3 sets of 12

Shrugs 3 sets of 20

Hamstring curls 3 sets of 20

Straight legged dead lifts 3 sets of 20

I had a great start to the day with my diet by forgetting to bring my food to the gym with me (nightmare), anyway Lewis was kind enough to cover for me whilst I nipped back home after training to get my meals.

Other than that the diet went pretty well.

Diet:

Meal 1

2 scoops of whey, 200g oats and 8 egg whites and 2 yolks (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos, a multi-vitamin and minerals).

Meal 2

2 scoops of whey, 200g oats.

Post workout 3 scoops of extreme build and recover 1 scoop of whey (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos).

Meal 3

250g chicken breast 100g of white rice and a little curry sauce (low fat low sugar!).

Meal 4

9 egg whites 2 yolks and 200g of porridge oats.

Meal 5

250g chicken breast 200g of white potato (sauce).

Meal 6

9 egg omelet (with a little low fat cheese and veggies).

Meal 7

2 scoops of extreme protein (glutamine complex, aminos).


----------



## Guest

Great pics Stu:thumb: Thought you definately looked better conditioned and your back was much more impressive than his...


----------



## greg fear

just caught up with this thread great read, i wish more of the top guys were honest about there routines

im sure u will succeed :thumbup1:

the approach you use with lowering your carbs as the day goes

on, is this what u have always followed when dieting?

do you find if u have carbs later in the day you store more fat this

way.

\thanks greg


----------



## 3752

stuartcore said:


> I have smoothed out a bit since starting the cycle.


that will be the 14 tops you had on last night


----------



## LittleChris

I see you run nolva throughout the cycle.

You obviously know your stuff, but isn't nolva fairly toxic and does it not hinder gains at all? This is just what I have read on a few forums, but then if it works for you why not. I suppose it is much cheaper than AIs like Adex as well.


----------



## andye

matt p said:


> Stu,
> 
> Ref your meal1 2 scoops whey, 200g oats, 8 egg whites, 2yolks.
> 
> How do you eat this meal? is it blended into a drink as that's alot of Oats to eat?


i blend 200 gms of oats with 50 gms of whey and 500 mls of milk.

1000 cals and down in one! easy tis quite nice too


----------



## reflexlewis

hello people

just to let you all know that stuart has been a little under the weather over the last few days and unnfortunately has not been able to get on here and keep you guys updated!

We still managed to get a few good training sessions over the past week, but due to an upset stomach stuart has struggled a little, not so much with the training but more with the diet as he is finding it hard to stomach much food so has had to drop his carbs a little to make sure his protein intake it still adequate.

just thought i would keep you guys informed, but he did say he would post over the next day or two, to keep everyone informed on his progress:thumb:


----------



## veritas

Thanks for the update Lewis. The illness must be a disapointing for Stuart after the progress he's reported in the journal hope he is soon recovered.


----------



## Goose

reflexlewis said:


> hello people
> 
> just to let you all know that stuart has been a little under the weather over the last few days and unnfortunately has not been able to get on here and keep you guys updated!
> 
> We still managed to get a few good training sessions over the past week, but due to an upset stomach stuart has struggled a little, not so much with the training but more with the diet as he is finding it hard to stomach much food so has had to drop his carbs a little to make sure his protein intake it still adequate.
> 
> just thought i would keep you guys informed, but he did say he would post over the next day or two, to keep everyone informed on his progress:thumb:


I think the bug is going around, My whole family have pretty much suffered with it and I for one have just got over it. Had a terrible stomach bug and couldnt diet too well - Which affected my training aswell.

All the best Stuart.


----------



## stuartcore

Hi guys, apologies to everyone for not updating the journal the past week, Ive been suffering from a severe case of gastric. I thought it was clearing up last week but it came back with vengeance over the weekend and I'm just starting to feel better today (fingers crossed).

My diet as pretty much gone out of the window, I've had to drop the carbs in order to get an adequate amount of protein but even that's been hard work.

I've had a couple of good workouts but had to miss legs last week, I hope to do them this week (tomorrow). I'm gonna try and hit everything again as of tomorrow and will update the journal along with a few pics.


----------



## Guest

Get well soon Stu

as this is the mother of all journals !!!!!


----------



## steven-nicholls

hope your feeling better buddy, i'm sure yu will be in great shape for your show. i'm a big fan of your physic and it gives me some thing to aim for with my own physic..be good to see some pics.. :thumb:


----------



## laurie g

sorry to hear that stu hope your on the mend well im coming down next week if im allowed ( wk&the lion permitting) so i shall pop in and train and may make you wince at the hardcoreness of my training that your not used to:thumb:


----------



## stuartcore

romper stomper said:


> Get well soon Stu
> 
> as this is the mother of all journals !!!!!





steven-nicholls said:


> hope your feeling better buddy, i'm sure yu will be in great shape for your show. i'm a big fan of your physic and it gives me some thing to aim for with my own physic..be good to see some pics.. :thumb:





laurie g said:


> sorry to hear that stu hope your on the mend well im coming down next week if im allowed ( wk&the lion permitting) so i shall pop in and train and may make you wince at the hardcoreness of my training that your not used to:thumb:


Thanks for the concerns everyone, It nice to know people care.


----------



## stuartcore

so back training as normal today and what a day to come back on, The dreaded legs day!. Had an awesome workout mind you and I know my legs are gonna kill me tomorrow as I haven't trained them for a week. My training partner Lewis still as a quad problem so he couldn't push it as he wanted but he still made sure I put the effort in and showed no mercy on me!.

Today's session:

Hack squat - 3 sets of 20 reps

Smith squats - 3 sets of 20 reps

Leg curls - 3 sets of 20 reps

Leg extensions - 3 sets of 20 reps

The diet went a little better today, I had to cut my carbs rite back but I still made sure I got the protein in. I felt less bloated and the stomach didn't ache half as bad as it as done over the past week or so.

My diet

meal 1- 2 scoops of whey, 100g oats and 8 egg whites and 2 yolks.(creatine, glutamine complex, amino's, a multi vit and minera)

meal 2- 2 scoops of whey, 100g oats.

post workout 3 scoops of extreme build and recover 1 scoop of whey (creatine, glutamine complex, amino's).

meal 3- 250g chicken breast 200g of white potato and a little sauce (low fat low sugar).

meal 4- 9 egg whites 2 yolks and 100g of porridge oats.

meal 5- 250g chicken breast (sauce)

meal 6- 9 egg omelet with a little low fat cheese and veggies)

meal 7- 2 scoops of extreme protein (glutamine complex, aminos

I've high lighted in red the changes I made with the carbs. I cut all 4 meals by 100g and cut the potato from meal 5. I'll keep with this for a few days then I'll resume my normal off season diet.

Pics to follow but please remember I've not been well so don't expect anything special!


----------



## hilly

lookin large mate and good news your feeling better.


----------



## aspiringBB

hilly2008 said:


> lookin large mate


You can say that again. Great pics, and a great journal. Thx for keeping us up to date.


----------



## Goose

FECK ME!!

catching me up stu!! :lol:


----------



## stuartcore

hilly2008 said:


> lookin large mate and good news your feeling better.





aspiringBB said:


> You can say that again. Great pics, and a great journal. Thx for keeping us up to date.





Goose said:


> FECK ME!!
> 
> catching me up stu!! :lol:


Cheers chaps, only 5 weeks into cycle so my strength is'nt quite there yet but it will be. still carrying a fair bit of water due to androgens.


----------



## Goose

How you feeling now Stu?

I've still got the bug I think. Thought I was over it but doesn't seem like it. Head is now throbbing like my face wants to explode. - Fecking painful and annoying!


----------



## stuartcore

Goose said:


> How you feeling now Stu?
> 
> I've still got the bug I think. Thought I was over it but doesn't seem like it. Head is now throbbing like my face wants to explode. - Fecking painful and annoying!


yes mate I'm feeling allot better but I'm still weary about the amount I'm eating at the mo.

The same thing happened to me mate just as I thought I was over it it came back with vengeance. Hope you feel better soon bud!


----------



## gym rat

glad your own the mend stu, looking huge in the new shots, best of luck


----------



## stuartcore

gym rat said:


> glad your own the mend stu, looking huge in the new shots, best of luck


Cheers gym rat.


----------



## Guest

Looking good Stu.. I think your traps are similar in size to my legs!!:laugh: You said 5 weeks until cycle... Are you completely off at the moment??


----------



## Rebus

zeus87529 said:


> Looking good Stu.. I think your traps are similar in size to my legs!!:laugh: You said 5 weeks until cycle... Are you completely off at the moment??


Think you misread the post mate, he said " 5 weeks into cycle " :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

glad to hear you are on the mend mate i know this really knocked you last week....

i am training tomorrow if you are in if not i will see you next friday for a chat as i am away all week.....

speak soon mate


----------



## stuartcore

Pscarb said:


> glad to hear you are on the mend mate i know this really knocked you last week....
> 
> i am training tomorrow if you are in if not i will see you next friday for a chat as i am away all week.....
> 
> speak soon mate


cheers Paul. I probably wont be in tomorrow but I'll try and catch up with you on Sunday


----------



## stuartcore

Seems like I've almost made a full recovery now. I'm going to up my carbs a little tomorrow and see how I get on.

Training went well also today, I had to shuffle my meals around a little as I couldn't get to the gym until 5pm and I normally train at 12.

I increased the weight again on the behind neck press I did 5 reps with 4 plates aside and 3 assisted not quite up to where I was but not far off.

Today's session:

Behind the neck press 1 sets of 10 reps, 1 sets of 8, 1 set of 12.

Front press 3 sets of 10 reps 2 sets of 8, 1 set of 12

Side dumbbell raises 3 sets of 12 reps

Bent over rear dumbbell raises 3 sets of 12 reps

Today's diet was the same as yesterday but I decided to have a Chinese with the Mrs and in laws ( which was nice! )


----------



## Tall

Nice to see someone doing heavy BTNP


----------



## stuartcore

what a weekend!, I had a crazy stressful Saturday working on my house, just about everything that could go wrong did go wrong and my diet wasn't great. Even on the protein front it was lacking. I just cant wait for the house to be finished so that I can crack on with my contest prep.

I managed to get into the gym today to train arms and calf's, it wasn't the best workout I've had as I had allot on my mind but at least I got in and got it done. The diet was a little better today than it was yesterday and I managed to get a fair bit of food down me, it wasn't all great food but hey it is Sunday and I am off season.

Today's session:

preacher curls 3 sets of 10-12 reps

single arm cable curls 3 sets of 10-12 reps

triceps push downs 3 sets of 15 reps

single arm cable push downs 3 sets of 10-12 reps

seated calf raise 3 sets of 20-25 reps

leg press calf raises 3 sets of 20-25 reps. Calf's were supersetted!.


----------



## stuartcore

These pics are for those that didn't see them in my intro. I want them to be recorded in my journal so that I can compare them to this years contest pics. These were taken a couple of weeks before last years British championships.


----------



## stuartcore

and these.


----------



## tommy28

I think you need to eat more Stu - get some mass on them bones. :whistling:

Seriously impressive bro!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Brilliant pictures mate:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

lookin huge mate.


----------



## Goose

Yeah look great Stu. Great condition in the photos! Impressed mate. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## flex1997

awsome shape mate. how much cardio do u do wen u start your prep ?? and how long for?? thanks


----------



## dmcc

Every time I look at those photos - I've seen them before - I wonder how on earth you're not already pro....


----------



## Jake H

looking very chunky mate - keep up whatever a doing because its dam well working


----------



## stuartcore

Thanks guys much appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## stuartcore

Another day another step forward. finally I'm back to the usual diet and training alllot harder. I just hope my health holds out now and I dont come down with something else. The last thing I need rite now is to get ill again.

so todays training:

Bent over rows 3 sets of 15

Lever rows rows 3 sets of 15

Wide grip chins 3 sets of 12

Close grip pull downs 3 sets of 12

Shrugs 3 sets of 15

Hamstring curls 3 sets of 20

Straight leg deads 3 sets of 20

as I said before the diet went well:

Meal 1

2 scoops of whey, 200g oats and 8 egg whites and 2 yolks (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos, a multi-vitamin and minerals).

Meal 2

2 scoops of whey, 200g oats.

Post workout 3 scoops of extreme build and recover 1 scoop of whey (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos).

Meal 3

250g chicken breast 300g of white potato and a little sauce (low fat low sugar).

Meal 4

9 egg whites 2 yolks and 200g of porridge oats.

Meal 5

250g chicken breast 200g of white potato (sauce).

Meal 6

9 egg omelette (with little low fat cheese and veggies).

Meal 7

2 scoops of extreme protein (glutamine complex, aminos).


----------



## BigDom86

looking good as usual. liking the outside ones


----------



## Guest

Brilliant pics, great shape and mass what was your weight in them ??? and what weight did you finally end up at in the finals a few weeks later??


----------



## matt p

Stu can i ask what our weekly shopping bill comes to with the amount of food you eat?

It's the one thing that has concerned me as obviously the more improvements i make the bigger the bill is getting.

Just wondered what someone at your level spends on diet and supplementation.

Pics look good on the previous page, good to hear your feeling better and ref the pics above (prior to 2008 brits) an awesome combination of mass, shape and symmetry.

Thats what a SHW should look like!

Regards Matt.


----------



## deco 21

stuart your looking great in those pictures your doing something right keep going pro status is just around the corner


----------



## mattiasl

Looking great Stuart:thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore

romper stomper said:


> Brilliant pics, great shape and mass what was your weight in them ??? and what weight did you finally end up at in the finals a few weeks later??


my weight in those pics was 270 and I came in just over 260 at the British.



matt p said:


> Stu can i ask what our weekly shopping bill comes to with the amount of food you eat?
> 
> It's the one thing that has concerned me as obviously the more improvements i make the bigger the bill is getting.
> 
> Just wondered what someone at your level spends on diet and supplementation.
> 
> Pics look good on the previous page, good to hear your feeling better and ref the pics above (prior to 2008 brits) an awesome combination of mass, shape and symmetry.
> 
> Thats what a SHW should look like!
> 
> Regards Matt.


Thanks for the comp mate, I'd say I spend £50-£60 a week on food pre-contest and maybe a little more off season.



dutch_scott said:


> lets not bs,, from those pics ur a pro, look at the pro circuit and ud be easily at home there, ur mass is classier than no offense to them but the other top heavies, much bigger than harlodas,with same symetry, u dwarf small, ur waist shoulder and arm to outer quaad is X-cellent, ur a pro just come in with a little more lat and boom, zack nor anyone will stop u.
> 
> ah ass kissing over, genuine critique tho
> 
> how did u bring ur calves up stu? site work or just more hard training bro?
> 
> im down in ur neck next month, going to pop in, no not seein bec my mrs now lives there, and its my bday


Thanks for the comps again Scott much appreciated. the calf's came up with hard training I train them 2-3 times weekly and I only ever used to train them once a week previously so they responded well by hitting them more often.

It would be great to meet up bud just give me a heads up when your down and we'll hook up. Cheers Scott. :beer:


----------



## stuartcore

deco 21 said:


> stuart your looking great in those pictures your doing something right keep going pro status is just around the corner





mattiasl said:


> Looking great Stuart:thumbup1:


Thanks again lads, the comps are a real confidence builder.


----------



## stuartcore

so yesterdays training! well what can I say its going in the rite direction, My gym fitness is slowly improving and my strength and stamina is creeping up also. I'm lifting more weight and doing more reps so I will continue with the game plan and stay on track.

Diet wasn't to bad, I managed to get all my meals down me and even had room for a couple of pan cakes in the evening (well it was pan cake day!).I'm starting to feel allot fuller and certainly allot more pumped during workouts.

OK so yesterday training went like this:

Flat bench 3 sets of 10

Incline Smith 3 sets of 10

Cable crossovers 3 sets of 12

Seated calf raises 3 sets of 20

Leg press calf raises 3 sets of 20

Calf exercises were supersetted.


----------



## Goose

dutch_scott said:


> :beer:
> 
> Not comps bro truth,
> 
> will for sure give u a heads up,
> 
> i hear one of my gym members james moore has joined urs, loves it...
> 
> :beer:


Is that the over 50's James Moore?


----------



## stuartcore

dutch_scott said:


> :beer:
> 
> Not comps bro truth,
> 
> will for sure give u a heads up,
> 
> i hear one of my gym members james moore has joined urs, loves it...
> 
> :beer:


Yes mate, hes a good lad and as brought a few of his mates along with him, thanks for suggesting my place. hope I can return the favour someday. He said your gyms pretty wicked!. :thumbup1:


----------



## Iron19

Goose said:


> Is that the over 50's James Moore?


No mate it is me. lol


----------



## Goose

Iron19 said:


> No mate it is me. lol


Ah different one then :tongue:


----------



## pob80

Quite simply 1 of the if not the best most musculars in the country! Are your food weights for the oats dry un-cooked weight and the chicken etc raw weight or cooked?


----------



## stuartcore

pob80 said:


> Quite simply 1 of the if not the best most musculars in the country! Are your food weights for the oats dry un-cooked weight and the chicken etc raw weight or cooked?


Cheers mate.

All my food is weighed raw and uncooked. Hope this helps.


----------



## stuartcore

Yesterdays diet and training went well. I felt pretty ill after training legs but this is a good sign that I trained them hard. I suffered from cramp most of the evening which was quite uncomfortable but it eased off before bed.

Training:

Hack squats 3 sets of 20 reps

Smith squats 3 sets of 20 reps

Hamstring curls 3 sets of 20 reps

Leg extensions 3 sets of 20 reps

Diet:

Meal 1

2 scoops of whey, 200g oats and 8 egg whites and 2 yolks (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos, a multi-vitamin and minerals).

Meal 2

2 scoops of whey, 200g oats.

Post workout 3 scoops of extreme build and recover 1 scoop of whey (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos).

Meal 3

250g chicken breast 100g of white rice and a little curry sauce (low fat low sugar!).

Meal 4

9 egg whites 2 yolks and 200g of porridge oats.

Meal 5

250g chicken breast 200g of white potato (sauce).

Meal 6

9 egg omelette (with a little low fat cheese and veggies).

Meal 7

2 scoops of extreme protein (glutamine complex, aminos).

I'm gonna try the .FST-7 with calf's next week to see what happens. I've been reading allot about it recently and after talking to Paul last night I thought I might give it a try.


----------



## stuartcore

dutch_scott said:


> No sweat,he wanted a good gym and who better to learn from,
> 
> hes a good guy.. make him sick a few times will u!!!
> 
> :devil2:
> 
> u going down to exeter?


 :lol: :lol:, yeah I should be there for the west, I'm prepping a few lads for it, should be a good one its just a shame the Portsmouth is the same day!.


----------



## Goose

Stu that is a hell of a lot you are eating! How do you find you cope with it all?

I have just upped my protein and carbs to P= 350g C= 450g and im struggling to get the meals in me.


----------



## stuartcore

Goose said:


> Stu that is a hell of a lot you are eating! How do you find you cope with it all?
> 
> I have just upped my protein and carbs to P= 350g C= 450g and im struggling to get the meals in me.


like anyone else I have good days and bad days with the off season diet, I think it helps if your a big eater which I am but this can also be a problem come diet time.


----------



## veritas

Stu, serious mass there in last years pre British pics. Legs really come on don't reckon anyone can now criticse an inbalance with you upper body.


----------



## Ex-SRD

Hi Stuart

I've been meaning to read this journal for a while now, but wanted to give it some time for a good read - just read through it now. You have a great posting manner which will certainly be an asset for your increasing popularity.

You certainly do have what it takes to cut it as a pro, but there are a few of you who do (as you know) and the UKBFF only give out one pro card a year - so it's tough.

You may know I'm working with Darren Ball now as his sponsor/promotor/advisor/friend and we've got a lot planned this year. Daz speaks very highly of you and it's great to see that all you guys are sportsmen who respect each other.

I have found this journal interesting, and I will be keeping a close eye on it this year; Daz is running his on MuscleTalk.

I've not had the pleasure of meeting you yet, Stuart, but I'm sure we'll meet this year. Are you attending the Body Power Expo? If so, please do come and see us on the MuscleTalk stand - we've a photo area there and some shots with you would be great.


----------



## Tall

stuartcore said:


> Diet:
> 
> Meal 1
> 
> 2 scoops of whey, 200g oats and 8 egg whites and 2 yolks (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos, a multi-vitamin and minerals).
> 
> Meal 2
> 
> 2 scoops of whey, 200g oats.
> 
> Post workout 3 scoops of extreme build and recover 1 scoop of whey (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos).
> 
> Meal 3
> 
> 250g chicken breast 100g of white rice and a little curry sauce (low fat low sugar!).
> 
> Meal 4
> 
> 9 egg whites 2 yolks and 200g of porridge oats.
> 
> Meal 5
> 
> 250g chicken breast 200g of white potato (sauce).
> 
> Meal 6
> 
> 9 egg omelette (with a little low fat cheese and veggies).
> 
> Meal 7
> 
> 2 scoops of extreme protein (glutamine complex, aminos).


Stu,

Any tips for getting the oats and eggs down?

I can eat, I regulary will order 2 or 3 meals in a restaurant after heavy squatting, but I struggle getting alot of clean food down my neck.

Do you use super fine oats in a shake? Or just do it as porridge?

I can break past 5 eggs in one sitting (goes too cold :cursing: )

Cheers,

T


----------



## standardflexer

Look fantastic mate, a lot of hard work there.


----------



## stuartcore

Ex-SRD said:


> Hi Stuart
> 
> I've been meaning to read this journal for a while now, but wanted to give it some time for a good read - just read through it now. You have a great posting manner which will certainly be an asset for your increasing popularity.
> 
> You certainly do have what it takes to cut it as a pro, but there are a few of you who do (as you know) and the UKBFF only give out one pro card a year - so it's tough.
> 
> You may know I'm working with Darren Ball now as his sponsor/promotor/advisor/friend and we've got a lot planned this year. Daz speaks very highly of you and it's great to see that all you guys are sportsmen who respect each other.
> 
> I have found this journal interesting, and I will be keeping a close eye on it this year; Daz is running his on MuscleTalk.
> 
> I've not had the pleasure of meeting you yet, Stuart, but I'm sure we'll meet this year. Are you attending the Body Power Expo? If so, please do come and see us on the MuscleTalk stand - we've a photo area there and some shots with you would be great.


Thanks for the comps ex-srd much appreciated.

who is Daz ball? never heard of him! ha. I hope Daz is doing well, he's a friendly bloke and I look forward to seeing him again this year.

I will be at the Body Power Expo and I'll be sure to come over and say hi.

Give my regards to Daz. :beer:



Tall said:


> Stu,
> 
> Any tips for getting the oats and eggs down?
> 
> I can eat, I regulary will order 2 or 3 meals in a restaurant after heavy squatting, but I struggle getting alot of clean food down my neck.
> 
> Do you use super fine oats in a shake? Or just do it as porridge?
> 
> I can break past 5 eggs in one sitting (goes too cold :cursing: )
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> T


Hi mate, no real tips on the eggs other than to change the way you cook them every now and then, sometimes I scramble them, boil them or have them as a omelet. I have regular oats but eat them raw with cold water, Its easier that way.

Hope that help mate.


----------



## stuartcore

Thanks again everyone for the compliments. :thumb:


----------



## Tall

stuartcore said:


> Hi mate, no real tips on the eggs other than to change the way you cook them every now and then, sometimes I scramble them, boil them or have them as a omelet. I have regular oats but eat them raw with cold water, Its easier that way.
> 
> Hope that help mate.


Cheers Stu :thumb:


----------



## stuartcore

*Fridays shoulder workout:*

Shoulders-

Behind the neck press 1 sets of 10 reps, 1 sets of 8, 1 set of 12.

Front press 3 sets of 10 reps 2 sets of 8, 1 set of 12

Side dumbbell raises 3 sets of 12 reps.

Bent over rear dumbbell raises 3 sets of 12 reps.

had a good session on Friday, got a great pump and the strength is defo going up. My diet was pretty good also but everything ran an hour behind schedule!.

*Sundays session:*

Arms and calf's-

Preacher curls 3 sets of 10-12 reps

Single arm cable curls 3 sets of 10-12 reps

Triceps push downs 3 sets of 15 reps

Single arm cable push downs 3 sets of 10-12 reps

standing calf raise (FST-7)

I gave the new fst-7 a whirls with calf's as recommended by Paul Scarbs, got a pretty good pump and the calf's are pretty sore today. Did the stack quite easily which Paul said I wouldn't do so I had to prove him wrong! :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

stuartcore said:


> *Fridays shoulder workout:*
> 
> Shoulders-
> 
> Behind the neck press 1 sets of 10 reps, 1 sets of 8, 1 set of 12.
> 
> Front press 3 sets of 10 reps 2 sets of 8, 1 set of 12
> 
> Side dumbbell raises 3 sets of 12 reps.
> 
> Bent over rear dumbbell raises 3 sets of 12 reps.
> 
> had a good session on Friday, got a great pump and the strength is defo going up. My diet was pretty good also but everything ran an hour behind schedule!.
> 
> *Sundays session:*
> 
> Arms and calf's-
> 
> Preacher curls 3 sets of 10-12 reps
> 
> Single arm cable curls 3 sets of 10-12 reps
> 
> Triceps push downs 3 sets of 15 reps
> 
> Single arm cable push downs 3 sets of 10-12 reps
> 
> standing calf raise (FST-7)
> 
> I gave the new fst-7 a whirls with calf's as recommended by Paul Scarbs, got a pretty good pump and the calf's are pretty sore today. Did the stack quite easily which Paul said I wouldn't do so I had to prove him wrong! :thumbup1:


when you going to start posting poundages lifted etc etc... 

Yeah yeah your a BB, but a strong one and im interested:thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore

Today's session was a weird one, it seems to be the only bodypart that doesn't get any easier. The bent over rows is a real struggle and i really have problems getting my breath back. I'll just have to keep at it!

Today's training:

Bent over rows 3 sets of 15

Lever rows rows 3 sets of 15

Wide grip chins 3 sets of 12

Close grip pulldowns 3 sets of 12

Shrugs 3 sets of 15

Hamstring curls 3 sets of 20

Straight leg deads 3 sets of 20

Todays diet:

Meal 1

2 scoops of whey, 200g oats and 8 egg whites and 2 yolks (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos, a multi-vitamin and minerals).

Meal 2

2 scoops of whey, 200g oats.

Post workout 3 scoops of extreme build and recover 1 scoop of whey (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos).

Meal 3

250g chicken breast 300g of white potato and a little sauce (low fat low sugar).

Meal 4

9 egg whites 2 yolks and 200g of porridge oats.

Meal 5

250g chicken breast 200g of white potato (sauce).

Meal 6

9 egg omelette (with little low fat cheese and veggies).

Meal 7

2 scoops of extreme protein (glutamine complex, aminos).


----------



## hilly

stuart whats your training schedule like? for instanct what bodyparts go with what and when?


----------



## stuartcore

jw007 said:


> when you going to start posting poundages lifted etc etc...
> 
> Yeah yeah your a BB, but a strong one and I'm interested:thumbup1:


I thought rather than tell everyone I would start showing everyone through video. I'm gonna start with shoulders this week (Friday) and post up the vid.

Cheers jw:thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore

hilly2008 said:


> stuart whats your training schedule like? for instanct what bodyparts go with what and when?


My training goes like this:

Monday- back, traps and hams

Tuesday- chest and calves

Wednesday- rest

Thursday- quads and hams

Friday- shoulders and calves

Saturday- rest

Sunday- arms


----------



## jw007

stuartcore said:


> I thought rather than tell everyone I would start showing everyone through video. I'm gonna start with shoulders this week (Friday) and post up the vid.
> 
> Cheers jw:thumbup1:


That'll do:thumb:


----------



## Tall

jw007 said:


> That'll do:thumb:


Are you challenging Stu to a competition their Joe...? :whistling:


----------



## jw007

Tall said:


> Are you challenging Stu to a competition their Joe...? :whistling:


Whats point im currently a gimp, so no lol

However you i could beat on any exercise one armed and clean and not trained for 3 months

And put enough money up and i will take the bet









Oh i can already out DL you one armed:whistling:


----------



## Tall

jw007 said:


> Whats point im currently a gimp, so no lol
> 
> However you i could beat on any exercise one armed and clean and not trained for 3 months
> 
> And put enough money up and i will take the bet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh i can already out DL you one armed:whistling:


What do you want? A fricken medal? :lol:

£10, 3 months from today, BB good morning :thumb:


----------



## jw007

Tall said:


> What do you want? A fricken medal? :lol:
> 
> £10, 3 months from today, BB good morning :thumb:


No, humiliating you is all the reward i require

now stop spamming stus thread, an pm me the terms:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

stuartcore said:


> I thought rather than tell everyone I would start showing everyone through video. I'm gonna start with shoulders this week (Friday) and post up the vid.


Good good.... 

(*settles down with the popcorn*..... oh dammit.... cant have popcorn...  )


----------



## stow

stuartcore said:


> Meal 4
> 
> 9 egg whites 2 yolks and 200g of porridge oats.


How are you having this meal Stuart?

Stow


----------



## stuartcore

stow said:


> How are you having this meal Stuart?
> 
> Stow


I scramble my eggs and eat my porridge oats raw with water. lovely!


----------



## GHS

Saw pictures of your gym today Stu in Laurie's journal.........Looks like an impressive gym with decent equipment......

Following this journal very closely mate and just want to say thank you for keeping it updated........Your a massive insperation........

GHS


----------



## stuartcore

good day today all round, training and diet went well. I didn't miss a meal and what I thought was going to be a shi! workout ended up being a good one but this always seems to be the case.

I did cramp up a fair bit mainly on my back and abs, maybe some kind of mineral imbalance?.

anyway today's training:

Flat bench 3 sets of 10

Incline Smith 3 sets of 10

Cable crossovers 3 sets of 12

I didn't train calf's today as they were still really saw from my last calf session!

Today's diet:

Meal 1

2 scoops of whey, 200g oats and 8 egg whites and 2 yolks (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos, a multi-vitamin and minerals).

Meal 2

2 scoops of whey, 200g oats.

Post workout 3 scoops of extreme build and recover, 1 scoop of whey (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos).

Meal 3

250g chicken breast, 100g of white rice, and a little curry sauce (low fat low sugar!)

Meal 4

9 egg whites 2 yolks and 200g of porridge oats.

Meal 5

250g chicken breast 200g of white potato (sauce).

Meal 6

9 egg omelet (with a little low fat cheese and veggies).

Meal 7

2 scoops of extreme protein (glutamine complex, aminos).


----------



## stuartcore

GHS said:


> Saw pictures of your gym today Stu in Laurie's journal.........Looks like an impressive gym with decent equipment......
> 
> Following this journal very closely mate and just want to say thank you for keeping it updated........Your a massive insperation........
> 
> GHS


Cheers GHS, your a good man! :thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore

I know how everyone loves there pics so I Got some more for you. think they were taken not long before the midlands qualifier.

They were taken by friend Dave Hawley.

Excuse the socks!


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE

Freak!


----------



## leafman

Awesome I wish you luck with everything your looking massive


----------



## Dave-H

stuartcore said:


> They were taken by friend Dave Horley.


*It's **HAWLEY*!!


----------



## stuartcore

Dave-H said:


> *It's **HAWLEY*!!


have course!, Just edited it mate!

Hope you dont mind me posting your pics mate?


----------



## Goose

Looking awesome Stu!

I would be very suprised if you don't get your pro card this year. All the best.


----------



## stuartcore

Goose said:


> Looking awesome Stu!
> 
> I would be very suprised if you don't get your pro card this year. All the best.


Cheers Goose.


----------



## stow

Its a the most straight-forward thread I've read for a while, you are doing a good job building brand Core with UKM and come finals time I think you'll have a whole new set of supporters. Nice one.


----------



## stuartcore

stow said:


> Its a the most straight-forward thread I've read for a while, you are doing a good job building brand Core with UKM and come finals time I think you'll have a whole new set of supporters. Nice one.


much appreciated stow! cheers.


----------



## stuartcore

dutch_scott said:


> stu, quick question, do u train with lewis?
> 
> just thinking of coming down with the mrs for 7 days next month...
> 
> gna deffo head down... i need the boost...


Yeah I train with lew but you can join in with us if your up for it.

Train for free have course. :thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore

dutch_scott said:


> thanks for the offer, id pay my way, mans gotta eat...
> 
> i can see that legendary one legged cable lunge on the fitness ball i hear u do... or is that paul.... :cowboy:


Must be Paul, sounds like bondage to me! ha


----------



## hilly

lookin very good in the pics mate. cnt wait to see you next compete after making improvements.


----------



## Dave-H

stuartcore said:


> Hope you dont mind me posting your pics mate?


Of course not.

See you tomorrow week.


----------



## craigyk

Stu do you have normal eggs or omega3 eggs?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Sh*t you look seriously big in those photos. In some photos one cant appreciate the size of the big guys like yourself but those pics do you justice.

I also dont see your legs being a weakness in those photos, I think everything looks in proportion.


----------



## 3752

stow said:


> Its a the most straight-forward thread I've read for a while, you are doing a good job building brand Core with UKM and come finals time I think you'll have a whole new set of supporters. Nice one.


that is the plan Stow..... :thumb:



dutch_scott said:


> i can see that legendary one legged cable lunge on the fitness ball i hear u do... or is that paul.... :cowboy:


you just will not learn will you dutch 



stuartcore said:


> sounds like bondage to me!


you wish

cheers for the spot tonight mate...


----------



## stow

Pscarb said:


> that is the plan Stow..... :thumb:
> 
> quote]
> 
> Winning in this sport is not just about winning on the day on stage


----------



## 3752

this is very true mate


----------



## ba baracuss

Tall said:


> Stu,
> 
> Any tips for getting the oats and eggs down?
> 
> I can eat, I regulary will order 2 or 3 meals in a restaurant after heavy squatting, but I struggle getting alot of clean food down my neck.
> 
> Do you use super fine oats in a shake? Or just do it as porridge?
> 
> I can break past 5 eggs in one sitting (goes too cold :cursing: )
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> T


Try chucking raw eggs into a blender with milk or water, along with oats - I use fine ones as they bind less.

I then add flavoured whey or you could just use nesquik or similar to flavour.


----------



## dogue

Stu those are some awesome pics!



stuartcore said:


> I know how everyone loves there pics so I Got some more for you. think they were taken not long before the midlands qualifier.
> 
> They were taken by friend Dave Hawley.
> 
> Excuse the socks!


----------



## stuartcore

dogue said:


> Stu those are some awesome pics!


Cheers Dogue!


----------



## stuartcore

I had a lovely relaxing rest day yesterday, I did nothing all day except spend quality time with my 2 little chicken (15 mth twin girls). The diet ran smoothly and I made sure I got plenty of fluids in me so that I was fully hydrated ready for today's crazy leg session.

Today's leg session was a nightmare, it was the first time I've been sick whilst training for years in fact it was so bad I didn't make it to the end. I took my body to the point of failure and excepted defeat. It took me some time before I could stomach my recovery drink but I caught up and my meals ran to schedule. Maybe it was just one of those days or maybe its because my training partner Lewis couldn't train and I didn't get the rite time between each set. Anyway I'll be there next week going for it again.

Today's leg session:

Hack squat - 3 sets of 20 reps

Smith squats - 3 sets of 20 reps

Leg curls - 1 sets of 20 reps


----------



## laurie g

wasss up with lew he still got a bad leg?


----------



## stuartcore

laurie g said:


> wasss up with lew he still got a bad leg?


yes mate its still quite bad. he's seeing the physio today for treatment, they think its a surface tear.

Gonna need to speak to you over the weekend at some point to chat about your prep etc.


----------



## laurie g

have you checked my journal stu youll see the photos lew did for me


----------



## stuartcore

laurie g said:


> have you checked my journal stu youll see the photos lew did for me


yes mate, looks like everything is going in the rite direction. when are you down next? gonna have to go through your last 6 weeks plus up the cardio.


----------



## hilly

^^^^ every1's favourite words "up the cardio"


----------



## Goose

I hate the word Cardio let alone up it!


----------



## Goose

Stu - Do you do much cardio on your off season? If so how much and what intensity?


----------



## stuartcore

Goose said:


> Stu - Do you do much cardio on your off season? If so how much and what intensity?


I've not brought it in yet but I'm thinking about bringing it in in a weeks or so! :cursing:


----------



## Goose

stuartcore said:


> I've not brought it in yet but I'm thinking about bringing it in in a weeks or so! :cursing:


Reason I asked is you have great shape and size without doing any cardio. I'm currently on my off season diet and although i'm putting on good size with the help of AAS I still feel like I am not losing the BF that i'd like to. So I have spoken with James L who reccommends me doing cardio! Eeek! Just worried about slowing down growth.


----------



## Rebus

Goose said:


> Reason I asked is you have great shape and size without doing any cardio. I'm currently on my off season diet and although i'm putting on good size with the help of AAS I still feel like I am not losing the BF that i'd like to. So I have spoken with James L who reccommends me doing cardio! Eeek! Just worried about slowing down growth.


Doing low impact cardio won't slow down growth mate. If anything it'll help your metabolism and allow you to consume more calories efficiently. You can't always go by the scales ( im victim to that to ) as the cardio may help maintain/drop body fat levels, yet the scales won't move as the muscle gained will substitute the fat your losing... Does that make any sense, hope so.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Goose

BRABUS said:


> Doing low impact cardio won't slow down growth mate. If anything it'll help your metabolism and allow you to consume more calories efficiently. You can't always go by the scales ( im victim to that to ) as the cardio may help maintain/drop body fat levels, yet the scales won't move as the muscle gained will substitute the fat your losing... Does that make any sense, hope so.. :thumbup1:


yes that makes sense mate. Even though i'd be substituting fat loss with muscle I can imagine I'd feel smaller. But then they would mean my size is made up of fat not muscle ahaha!


----------



## stuartcore

dutch_scott said:


> stu, do u use t3 and clen offseason to stay leaner?


yes mate! just finished using t3s and will bring them back again in 6 weeks along with clen.


----------



## hilly

stu if you dont mind me asking do you or have you used insulin before and if so in what way pwo or other??


----------



## GHS

Stu I know this doesn't have much relevance to your training journal, you don't have to answer, but I'm just curious as to what age you started taking AAS?

And at what age/point did you start to take GH and insulin?

GHS


----------



## dogue

Stu - behind neck smith press tonight 3 plates warm up.... :whistling:


----------



## dogue

Stu - 4 plates a side working set.... :ban:


----------



## dogue

Stu Repping out with 3 plates a side :cursing:


----------



## dogue

...don't forget the reps Stu, that took an hour! :lol:


----------



## GHS

Crazy weight Stu.............

I'd love to rep half of that..............

GHS


----------



## stuartcore

hilly2008 said:


> stu if you dont mind me asking do you or have you used insulin before and if so in what way pwo or other??


yes mate but I only use it twice aweek (mon and thurs) if I use it much more than that it starts making me too fat. I use first thing in the morn and again post workout.



GHS said:


> Stu I know this doesn't have much relevance to your training journal, you don't have to answer, but I'm just curious as to what age you started taking AAS?
> 
> And at what age/point did you start to take GH and insulin?
> 
> GHS


No problem ghs. I did'nt use gh or insulin until I was about 24.


----------



## stuartcore

dogue said:


> Stu - 4 plates a side working set.... :ban:


Cheers dogue for today much appreciated.

Anyway as you can see my mate as put up the video I promised training shoulders. Over the next month or so I'm gonna video a little bit of each workout and get it posted up!

Anyway today was quite a productive workout, I'm gonna stick with 4 plates aside for the min and get my reps up before increasing the weight. Last year I made the mistake of going too far ahead of myself, I went up to 4 and half plates aside for 2 reps but this is more power lifting (ego lifting) than bodybuilding.

Today's diet went pretty much the same as normal although I found myself munching on a few of the kids biscuits from the naughty cupboard! :whistling:

Today's workout:

Behind the neck press 1 sets of 10 reps, 1 sets of 5, 1 set of 15.

Front press 1 sets of 10 reps, 1 sets of 8, 1 set of 20

Side dumbbell raises 3 sets of 12 reps.

Bent over rear dumbbell raises 3 sets of 12 reps.

Anyway cant wait to have a chilled out day tomorrow, no training and no working on the house just lots of eating! SWEET.


----------



## laurie g

woah stu that was awesome 4 plates! :wub:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Is the bar a 10kg or 20kg bar Stuart on smith machine?


----------



## Nathrakh

Excellent pressing vid there (a lot of weight with good form) - just curious, do you mainly stick with smith behind the neck presses as your main basic shoulder movement, or do you mix it up and do dumbell shoulder press for instance.


----------



## daniel.m

nice video stu, why do you favour behind the neck press to in front?


----------



## stuartcore

laurie g said:


> woah stu that was awesome 4 plates! :wub:


Cheers Laurie.



MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Is the bar a 10kg or 20kg bar Stuart on smith machine?


The bar on this smith is 20kg mate.



Nathrakh said:


> Excellent pressing vid there (a lot of weight with good form) - just curious, do you mainly stick with smith behind the neck presses as your main basic shoulder movement, or do you mix it up and do dumbell shoulder press for instance.


I started doing dumbbell pressing but it put my shoulder out so I went back to the smith which I find safer specially during injuries.



daniel.m said:


> nice video stu, why do you favour behind the neck press to in front?


I do behind neck followed by front press on the smith also.


----------



## funkymuscle

Stu great journal, whats your fav aas stack.


----------



## Rickski

Quality pressing Stu.


----------



## stuartcore

So the weekends over and a fresh week as started. I did'nt have a bad weekend, mainly just chilled and spent quality time with the family.

I did pop into the gym on sunday to train arms with a bit of calfs and it was a pretty good workout:

Arms and calves -

Preacher curls 3 sets of 10-12 reps

Single arm cable curls 3 sets of 10-12 reps

Triceps push downs 3 sets of 15 reps

Single arm cable push downs 3 sets of 10-12 reps

Standing calf raise (FST-7)

Today was a good start to the week, I felt quite pumped and full whilst training and I'm still creeping the weight up whilst trying to keep good form.

The diet was good also, I kept to schedule and drank plenty of fluids. I drank over 5 litre's which is what I aim to drink most days.

Ive also changed my gear use, I using 1800mg of teat enanthate, 600mg of deca and 10 debol dailey. I've been doing this for a week now and put on 4lbs this week.

Today's training:

Bent over rows 3 sets of 15

Lever rows rows 3 sets of 15

Wide grip chins 3 sets of 12

Close grip pulldowns 3 sets of 12

Shrugs 3 sets of 15

Hamstring curls 3 sets of 20

Straight leg deads 3 sets of 20

Today's diet:

Meal 1

2 scoops of whey, 200g oats and 8 egg whites and 2 yolks (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos, a multi-vitamin and minerals).

Meal 2

2 scoops of whey, 200g oats.

Post workout 3 scoops of extreme build and recover 1 scoop of whey (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos).

Meal 3

250g chicken breast 300g of white potato and a little sauce (low fat low sugar).

Meal 4

9 egg whites 2 yolks and 200g of porridge oats.

Meal 5

250g chicken breast 200g of white potato (sauce).

Meal 6

9 egg omelette (with little low fat cheese and veggies).

Meal 7

2 scoops of extreme protein (glutamine complex, aminos).


----------



## Big Dawg

Hey mate, only just seen this thread. It'll take me a while to read through it all, but I'll make sure I get round to it. Big fan of your physique mate and thank you for listing your diet, supps, assistance etc; good to get some idea of what a high-level competitor needs to grow. What do you do for a living mate? Are you just running your gym most of the time? If so, you're living the optimal lifestyle I suppose lol.

Good luck mate, I'll make sure to stop by every now and then  .


----------



## Guest

Some serious lifting there, good form too...great stuff!


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

What do you attribute the 4lb weight to? Must be the Dbol mustnt it?

Whats your weight now? You must be seriously huge, 22st + ?


----------



## GHS

Hi Stu just dropping by and really enjoying you journal mate....

Just thought I'd let you know I'll be at the Birmingham expo in May and it would be great to get a picture with you.

Will you be on the Extreme stand I take it?

GHS


----------



## TaintedSoul

You a beast Stu. Nice lifting there. Your behind the neck presses are pretty impressive.

I see you eat alot of oats. I thought I ate a fair amount of oats but fvck me you eat for a small nation.


----------



## willsey4

Excellent journal Stu. Good to see you on here with a journal like this as this helps lots of people like myself. Keep up the good work.


----------



## big sy

Great journal stu and awesome behind the neck pressing!


----------



## dogue

Cant be too careful who you let in mate!

LOL



dutch_scott said:


> apologies for the beta gayness from this member stu, i too will take a thumbs up pointing shot but as for pitching a request :whistling:
> 
> again apologies for ghd!! :confused1:


----------



## stuartcore

AlasTTTair said:


> Hey mate, only just seen this thread. It'll take me a while to read through it all, but I'll make sure I get round to it. Big fan of your physique mate and thank you for listing your diet, supps, assistance etc; good to get some idea of what a high-level competitor needs to grow. What do you do for a living mate? Are you just running your gym most of the time? If so, you're living the optimal lifestyle I suppose lol.
> 
> Good luck mate, I'll make sure to stop by every now and then  .


Cheers mate for thye comps, YHeah I run my gym full time with my training partner Lewis. Great life style and doing something I love.



Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Some serious lifting there, good form too...great stuff!


Cheers waheed! :beer:



MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> What do you attribute the 4lb weight to? Must be the Dbol mustnt it?
> 
> Whats your weight now? You must be seriously huge, 22st + ?


Defo the debol mate and mostly if not all is prob water, but my strength continues to go up. Yes mate around 22st.


----------



## stuartcore

dutch_scott said:


> right stu-
> 
> first mad pressing... i thought i was good doing 3 but sh!t me, upping my game, mad strength....
> 
> secondly do u think your use of higher double figures reps is better than the ultra heavy style u did do...


I think there becomes a point when you need to realise that if you continue to go heavier your gonna go into the relms of injuries, so reps is the next best thing.



GHS said:


> Hi Stu just dropping by and really enjoying you journal mate....
> 
> Just thought I'd let you know I'll be at the Birmingham expo in May and it would be great to get a picture with you.
> 
> Will you be on the Extreme stand I take it?
> 
> GHS


yes mate I should be there most of the time, be great to meet up and pics are fine bud.



TaintedSoul said:


> You a beast Stu. Nice lifting there. Your behind the neck presses are pretty impressive.
> 
> I see you eat alot of oats. I thought I ate a fair amount of oats but fvck me you eat for a small nation.


 yes mate but I think I'll prob cut back soon as I starting to feel rarther bloated most of the time.


----------



## stuartcore

willsey4 said:


> Excellent journal Stu. Good to see you on here with a journal like this as this helps lots of people like myself. Keep up the good work.





big sy said:


> Great journal stu and awesome behind the neck pressing!


Cheers lads:beer:


----------



## stuartcore

Firstly my apologies for not up dating much this week, I've had a pretty hectic week, looking after the gym and my twin girls but rest assure the diet and training went well. I went away Thurs to London to see a friend so missed legs and as my shoulder is hurting a little I decided to miss shoulders altogether this week and train legs. Legs are a priority this year so they come first no matter what!

Anyway I'm gonna post my monthly pics, as you will see in them I think its time to cut back on the carbs a little. Although my body fat is 10% (done with calipers) this does not take into account the fat held on the lower hips and glutes which I'm afraid are the places I carry fat.

Anyway people let me know your thoughts! :beer:


----------



## veritas

awesome pics Stu, looking huge what are you weighing here.


----------



## GHS

CRAZY........

GHS


----------



## hilly

lookin massive mate


----------



## stuartcore

veritas said:


> awesome pics Stu, looking huge what are you weighing here.


Cheers, I'm around 22st.



GHS said:


> CRAZY........
> 
> GHS





hilly2008 said:


> lookin massive mate


Cheers lads.


----------



## Guest

Looking large and in charge Stu. Are you planning to post some more video's of your training in the future??


----------



## stuartcore

Did'nt manage to get arms and calfs in today as one of my twin girls is come down quite poorly. Breaks your heart to see them like this so I just wanted to spend a little time with her to make her feel a bit better.

Anyway hopefully she'll feel better in the morn.

Will be back at it tomorrow!, back and hamstrings.


----------



## stuartcore

zeus87529 said:


> Looking large and in charge Stu. Are you planning to post some more video's of your training in the future??


yes mate, I might put a little chest in for the next vid, poss this week!

Cheers zeus.


----------



## Guest

stuartcore said:


> yes mate, I might put a little chest in for the next vid, poss this week!
> 
> Cheers zeus.


Nice:thumbup1: Look forward to seeing it. Definately inspirational


----------



## GHS

22st bloody hell!

How tall are you Stu?

GHS


----------



## Goose

Thats some pure size you are carrying there! Jeeesus!


----------



## stuartcore

GHS said:


> 22st bloody hell!
> 
> How tall are you Stu?
> 
> GHS


 just over 5ft 11



Goose said:


> Thats some pure size you are carrying there! Jeeesus!


 cheers mate.


----------



## Goose

Would it not be better to throw in cardio to help with any bodyfat rather than cut the carbohydrates? That way your calories will still be high to help feed the body but the cardio used at say a fasted stated could help burn off the fat?


----------



## stuartcore

Goose said:


> Would it not be better to throw in cardio to help with any bodyfat rather than cut the carbohydrates? That way your calories will still be high to help feed the body but the cardio used at say a fasted stated could help burn off the fat?


I think your rite Goose, I'll have a think about how long and when I can do it. Cheers Goose


----------



## Goose

Thats cool Stu.

Out of interest what kind of curry sauce do you use for your meals? Or any sauce at that?

I've recently supplemented my meals with a bit of sauce to help it go down easier but I'm trying to void high sugar/salt and fat sauces whilst keeping the flavour reasonably tasty.

Cheers Stu.


----------



## dogue

Hope the girls get well soon mate 



stuartcore said:


> Did'nt manage to get arms and calfs in today as one of my twin girls is come down quite poorly. Breaks your heart to see them like this so I just wanted to spend a little time with her to make her feel a bit better.
> 
> Anyway hopefully she'll feel better in the morn.
> 
> Will be back at it tomorrow!, back and hamstrings.


----------



## stuartcore

Goose said:


> Thats cool Stu.
> 
> Out of interest what kind of curry sauce do you use for your meals? Or any sauce at that?
> 
> I've recently supplemented my meals with a bit of sauce to help it go down easier but I'm trying to void high sugar/salt and fat sauces whilst keeping the flavour reasonably tasty.
> 
> Cheers Stu.


I normally use a low fat low sugar salad dressing, heinz do a ggod one.



dogue said:


> Hope the girls get well soon mate


Cheers Dogue


----------



## Tall

stuartcore said:


> just over 5ft 11
> 
> cheers mate.


Doug was claiming you were 6ft on MC :lol: :thumb:

Nice pressing Stu.

I am highly jealous.


----------



## stuartcore

so another week begins, I had a good start to the week today, both training and diet went reasonably well. I found myself allot hungryer than normal today especially towards the evening I dont know weather that down to the change in cycle or me being just greedy.

I'm still struggleing with the bent over rows also, unlike all the other exersizes it never feels like its getting any easier. anyway other than that it was a good day!

Today's training:

Bent over rows 3 sets of 15

Lever rows rows 3 sets of 15

Wide grip chins 3 sets of 12

Close grip pulldowns 3 sets of 12

Shrugs 3 sets of 15

Hamstring curls 3 sets of 20

Straight leg deads 3 sets of 20

Today's diet:

Meal 1

2 scoops of whey, 200g oats and 8 egg whites and 2 yolks (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos, a multi-vitamin and minerals).

Meal 2

2 scoops of whey, 200g oats.

Post workout 3 scoops of extreme build and recover 1 scoop of whey (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos).

Meal 3

250g chicken breast 300g of white potato and a little sauce (low fat low sugar).

Meal 4

9 egg whites 2 yolks and 200g of porridge oats.

Meal 5

250g chicken breast 200g of white potato (sauce).

Meal 6

9 egg omelette (with little low fat cheese and veggies).

Meal 7

2 scoops of extreme protein (glutamine complex, aminos).


----------



## stuartcore

Tall said:


> Doug was claiming you were 6ft on MC :lol: :thumb:
> 
> Nice pressing Stu.
> 
> I am highly jealous.


Not quite 6ft but maybe if I had a good night sleep and measured myself first thing in the morn I might get there (for about 1min) :cursing:

Cheers Tall. :beer:


----------



## Tall

stuartcore said:


> Not quite 6ft but maybe if I had a good night sleep and measured myself first thing in the morn I might get there (for about 1min) :cursing:
> 
> Cheers Tall. :beer:


Doug says he will lend you Jo's stripper heels :beer:


----------



## stuartcore

Tall said:


> Doug says he will lend you Jo's stripper heels :beer:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## reflexlewis

getting stronger week by week mate:thumb:

eventhough its alot harder due to the shorter rest period you having, sorry mate wish i was able to train, for both of our benefit.

anyway rest up good tomorow because you know what is coming on thursday!!!!!!! hehe


----------



## stuartcore

dutch_scott said:


> dodgy newbie [email protected] question coming up but how big do ur arms get in the off season at ur heaviest?
> 
> hows the quads and hams coming?
> 
> and can u be seen down at goodbodys having an american breakfast 4/5 days a week :cowboy:


Well to be honest I'v just started training them again after not training them prop for about a year or so.

there 23" and seem to stay that if not get a little bigger come contest time.

Haa so you know of Goodbodys big breakfast! never been there myself! :whistling:



reflexlewis said:


> getting stronger week by week mate:thumb:
> 
> eventhough its alot harder due to the shorter rest period you having, sorry mate wish i was able to train, for both of our benefit.
> 
> anyway rest up good tomorow because you know what is coming on thursday!!!!!!! hehe


Indeed mr Breed, hurry up and get back to normal will you! only joking mate, just make sure its all healed up before going for it again bud.

Thursdays!, love them!! :cursing:


----------



## pastanchicken

Just seen the new pics, looking huge mate!! :rockon:


----------



## stuartcore

Tuesdays Chest and Calf's:

As you've probably guest from the previous post Lewis is injured and pulled something in his chest, this means I'm on my own whilst training and getting the rest period between sets is a nightmare (he did spot me though). I started off pretty well in my first couple of sets but then deteroriated the further through the workout I got. I got a pretty good pump on and my strengths gone up a little on the bench getting an extra rep.

Anyway the diet was a little better, I did miss my 7 o'clock chicken meal after dropping my chicken on the floor but other than that everything went to plan.

Training:

Flat bench 3 sets of 10

Incline Smith 3 sets of 10

Cable crossovers 3 sets of 12

Seated calf raises 3 sets of 20

Leg press calf raises 3 sets of 20

Calf exercises were supersetted.


----------



## stuartcore

pastanchicken said:


> Just seen the new pics, looking huge mate!! :rockon:


Cheers mate:beer:


----------



## supercell

Good pics Stu. I wouldn't worry too much about your bodyfat, its fine. The best muscle growth actually occurs when the body is at around 12-15%.

Enjoy your food but eat wholefoods as much as possible, this stops overeating and makes the body work. Its easy to down a shake with 100g of malto and 60g of whey in it. Try doing the same with 300g steak, 500g potato and a mountain of greens!!!!

You could also try a restricted split with your training, training your best bodyparts every 2/3 weeks and you weaker areas weekly.

Anyway enough ramblings. You certainly are one big bastard LOL

J


----------



## Johnny_Gib

You're looking good mate..keep it going! good luck!


----------



## stuartcore

supercell said:


> Good pics Stu. I wouldn't worry too much about your bodyfat, its fine. The best muscle growth actually occurs when the body is at around 12-15%.
> 
> Enjoy your food but eat wholefoods as much as possible, this stops overeating and makes the body work. Its easy to down a shake with 100g of malto and 60g of whey in it. Try doing the same with 300g steak, 500g potato and a mountain of greens!!!!
> 
> You could also try a restricted split with your training, training your best bodyparts every 2/3 weeks and you weaker areas weekly.
> 
> Anyway enough ramblings. You certainly are one big bastard LOL
> 
> J


Thanks James really appreciate the advice, I think my off season diet could do with being a little more structured and admittedly I need to eat more wholefoods rather than relying on protein shake etc.

Cheers James.



Johnny_Gib said:


> You're looking good mate..keep it going! good luck!


Cheers Johnny.


----------



## 3752

stuartcore said:


> Thanks James really appreciate the advice, I think my off season diet could do with being a little more structured and admittedly I need to eat more wholefoods rather than relying on protein shake etc.
> 
> Cheers James.
> 
> Cheers Johnny.


yea well maybe you should listen to me more in the off season


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> yea well maybe you should listen to me more in the off season


LOL Like it. You fcking tell him mate!! :thumb:

J


----------



## willsey4

Hi Stu, hope training is going ok.

Can I ask what the first show you did was, where you placed and how old you were. Im desperate to compete and 25 now when everyone here seems they have competed for years!


----------



## stuartcore

willsey4 said:


> Hi Stu, hope training is going ok.
> 
> Can I ask what the first show you did was, where you placed and how old you were. Im desperate to compete and 25 now when everyone here seems they have competed for years!


First show i did was 16, junior mr plymouth and got second, I won it the following year.


----------



## stuartcore

So today and yesterday have been a nightmare, my diet and training have completely gone out of the window. All week both my twins have been very ill, One of my kids was so ill she ended up in hospital with dehydration, every time we tried feeding her she just brought it back up. It a nightmare to watch, it makes you feel completely helpless. Also my wife Karen as come down with it so the last couple of days I've been the house husband looking after all three of them.

So the training and diet as not been a priority as you can imagine, sometimes these things happen and the family come first. Hopefully back training over the weekend and Ill try and sort the diet a little, we'll see?


----------



## Nathrakh

Hope your kids and wife are beginning to feel a bit better (sounds like a bad gastic bug...hope it goes quickly).


----------



## willsey4

stuartcore said:


> First show i did was 16, junior mr plymouth and got second, I won it the following year.


16! Impressive. I wish I started earlier. I better do it now rather the later!

Hope the kids are ok.


----------



## stuartcore

dutch_scott said:


> sorry to hear about ur little ones bro, but at least u have ur priorities down
> 
> all i can think of is big stu in an apron doing dishes... :thumb:





Nathrakh said:


> Hope your kids and wife are beginning to feel a bit better (sounds like a bad gastic bug...hope it goes quickly).





willsey4 said:


> 16! Impressive. I wish I started earlier. I better do it now rather the later!
> 
> Hope the kids are ok.


Thanks guys for being so understanding, much appreciated.


----------



## jw007

stuartcore said:


> So today and yesterday have been a nightmare, my diet and training have completely gone out of the window. All week both my twins have been very ill, One of my kids was so ill she ended up in hospital with dehydration, every time we tried feeding her she just brought it back up. It a nightmare to watch, it makes you feel completely helpless. Also my wife Karen as come down with it so the last couple of days I've been the house husband looking after all three of them.
> 
> So the training and diet as not been a priority as you can imagine, sometimes these things happen and the family come first. Hopefully back training over the weekend and Ill try and sort the diet a little, we'll see?


Sorry to hear about your kids mate









Just reading thro, and My daughter has started doing that today, the throwing up (she has had a snotty nose and cold all week)...

What did hospital say it was?????


----------



## stuartcore

So atlast I think everyone in the Core house hold is looking and feeling allot better, I just hope to god I dont get it again!!!!.

So back to the training and diet today after a terrible weekend of missing meal and then eating rubbish!

Not a bad start to the week though, It took me a while to get motivated but when I got my first couple of sets out of the way with I soon woke up aqnd got into it.

Also the diet was spot on today which makes me feel allot better about my self, I find my diet allot easier to stick to when I'm working at the gym maybe its because there no naughty cupboard there! :whistling: .

Today's training:

Bent over rows 3 sets of 15

Lever rows rows 3 sets of 15

Wide grip chins 3 sets of 12

Close grip pulldowns 3 sets of 12

Shrugs 3 sets of 15

Hamstring curls 3 sets of 20

Straight leg deads 3 sets of 20

Today's diet:

Meal 1

2 scoops of whey, 200g oats and 8 egg whites and 2 yolks (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos, a multi-vitamin and minerals).

Meal 2

2 scoops of whey, 200g oats.

Post workout 3 scoops of extreme build and recover 1 scoop of whey (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos).

Meal 3

250g chicken breast 300g of white potato and a little sauce (low fat low sugar).

Meal 4

9 egg whites 2 yolks and 200g of porridge oats.

Meal 5

250g chicken breast 200g of white potato (sauce).

Meal 6

9 egg omelette (with little low fat cheese and veggies).

Meal 7

2 scoops of extreme protein (glutamine complex, aminos).


----------



## hilly

glad the kids are feeling better mate. Workout looks good. Im the same during the week mon-fri i find sticking to a set meal plan easier while im at college and work but sat/sun when things change it tends to knock my plan a little and throws things off


----------



## stuartcore

hilly2008 said:


> glad the kids are feeling better mate. Workout looks good. Im the same during the week mon-fri i find sticking to a set meal plan easier while im at college and work but sat/sun when things change it tends to knock my plan a little and throws things off


Cheers Hilly. I suppose we just need the routine in our lives ands the weekends have no routine to them at all, especially if you have an unpredictable Mrs! :cursing:


----------



## hilly

haha or a girlfriend who eats what she wants and doesnt gain anyweight. she sits their munchin on anything and everything all weekend lol.


----------



## stuartcore

dutch_scott said:


> stu- it says chins 3x12, ur over 310lbs, can u still chin? with no shoulder effects?


I use the assisted chin up machine, I wish I could still free chin! :cursing:


----------



## martzee

hello mate

just viewed your latest pics and would say the body fat levels are fine for this stage in your game,you carry the fat in the same areas as myself but when you start your contest prep it will all come into line,i wouldnt go increasing any cardio yet.look forward to following your thread.All the best.


----------



## stuartcore

martzee said:


> hello mate
> 
> just viewed your latest pics and would say the body fat levels are fine for this stage in your game,you carry the fat in the same areas as myself but when you start your contest prep it will all come into line,i wouldnt go increasing any cardio yet.look forward to following your thread.All the best.


Cheers martzee, I'll probably just carry on as I am as I'm still making positive gains but will make a couple of changes to the diet and get more wholesome foods in me.

Thought you looked wicked last year and I really enjoyed your thread, hope everything goes well for you this year mate.

Cheers:beer:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Stu when does the diet for the British start? Do you need to qualify again?

I think this journal has been excellent for this forum, a lot of top guys wouldnt want to disclose anything about thier diets, supplement use and training but its a breath of fresh air you can talk freely about it all.


----------



## stow

jw007 said:


> Sorry to hear about your kids mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just reading thro, and My daughter has started doing that today, the throwing up (she has had a snotty nose and cold all week)...
> 
> What did hospital say it was?????


I reckon it would be so much easier sometimes if the NHS had a website you could log onto, to see what viruses etc and active and where in the country. Would be loads easier as parents, knowing that theres a bug moving across the country, what the symptoms are and how to handle it.

Would save them some money for sure and for us parents, some hassle.


----------



## laurie g

good to see the nippers are better stu- dnt forget im coming down tommorow ( bringing the missus and all but dont worry ill lock her in the car)


----------



## veritas

stuartcore said:


> First show i did was 16, junior mr plymouth and got second, I won it the following year.


have u got a photo from the show would be good to see where you started and what you have achieved. The pre contest shots were awesome.

Pleased to learn the kids are recovering but no doubt if they are at nursery it's they will picking up the bugs and bringing them home.


----------



## thebull1436114614

Great work stu. Really enjoy the log so keep it up! Hope the kids get better soon cant be eay that.


----------



## laurie g

went round mr cores house yesterday and he was pretty ill again sweating profusely- still he managed to have a look at me so cheers stuey get well soon matei wonder if he managed to eat his chips and beans that was warming up:whistlingops cat out the bag now:whistling:


----------



## hilly

get well soon mate.


----------



## Phil B

Hi Stuart - just spent best part of an hour working through this thread! - Awesome stuff! - Interested in your off season diet - that looks like a hell of a lot of food to me - wondered do you eat all the oats cooked or do you blend some of them as shakes? If you eat them do you think its best NOT to blend them?


----------



## veritas

dutch_scott said:


> oh u gave thekiss of death
> 
> any consolation stu ive had tonsilitus all week, sweats, heavy head,sickness, its a new killer strain we have bro... ultra-double-hard-man flu!!! :thumbup1:


Not intended, but with young kids this is my experience as they satr at playgroup etc, the only positive if it's a consolution Stu is that they are developing their immune system!


----------



## martzee

thanks stu i thought you looked superb to when i saw you backstage! im not competing until next yr now as we are setting up our new gym this yr so concentrating on that project and also working on my weak areas for next yr! hope all is going well for you and i will continue to follow your thread,all the best martin


----------



## 3752

saw and spoke with Stuart tonight at the gym unfortunatly he is still alittle under the weather but improving. he is going to take it easy for the next few days so his small frame  can recover....


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Pscarb said:


> saw and spoke with Stuart tonight at the gym unfortunatly he is still alittle under the weather but improving. he is going to take it easy for the next few days so his small frame  can recover....


It seems like big Stu has been ill on and off the whole year


----------



## DDW

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> It seems like big Stu has been ill on and off the whole year


That's the joy of having little kids!


----------



## stow

here here


----------



## stuartcore

Hi people, I'm still alive, just!!!. Thanks everyone for the positive feedback. I think the bug as finally got its way through my family hitting me last, must be a super strain of it by the time it got to me as it really knocked me for six. I spent 3 days in bed not being able to move a bone and I think I only eat a few bits of toast during that time. I've lost nearly 16lbs in a weeks and its quite noticeable in my face. I no the majority of that is water but I still feel like an empty vessel.

I've decided to take it easy this week only doing a few sets for each exercise at about 50% of my capacity! I'd rather concentrate on eating up a little and getting over the virus properly before going for it again.

Its not been a great start to the year after getting ill on and off since January but I suppose its best I'm ill now rather than during pre contest time!


----------



## leafman

Just wanna say your looking awesome buddy hope it all goes well and hope you feeling hundred percent soon :thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris

Would have had to be a super strain to take down the big man! :lol:

Good luck with the recovery mate.


----------



## stuartcore

leafman said:


> Just wanna say your looking awesome buddy hope it all goes well and hope you feeling hundred percent soon :thumbup1:


Cheers leafman:beer:



LittleChris said:


> Would have had to be a super strain to take down the big man! :lol:
> 
> Good luck with the recovery mate.


Deffo the super strain as my mrs seemed to handle it allot better than me!!! :whistling:

Cheers chris.


----------



## GHS

Glad to hear your back on your feet mate.

Give it a week of re feeding and you'll be back to normal 

GHS


----------



## stuartcore

GHS said:


> Glad to hear your back on your feet mate.
> 
> Give it a week of re feeding and you'll be back to normal
> 
> GHS


Cheers ghs, I think your rite.


----------



## stuartcore

OK so tomorrow I'm gonna start cracking on with the journal again. I feel well enough now to go for it both with the training and the diet.

I've had I really nice chilled out week and weekend spending lots of time with the family which I think is important and fair if I'm to compete this year. I feel it might be the stress that keeps bringing me down with things, that and the fact my two little girls keep passing stuff on to me!!!.


----------



## Guest

stuartcore said:


> OK so tomorrow I'm gonna start cracking on with the journal again. I feel well enough now to go for it both with the training and the diet.
> 
> I've had I really nice chilled out week and weekend spending lots of time with the family which I think is important and fair if I'm to compete this year. I feel it might be the stress that keeps bringing me down with things, that and the fact my two little girls keep passing stuff on to me!!!.


Good news people love your journal:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Agree with Con.. ^^^^^

I really enjoy reading both Con's and your journal. Glad to hear you are feeling better Stu!!!


----------



## stuartcore

Hi people, I'm back!, sorry for the brief break in the journal but my Mrs thought it would be a good idea for the family to have a little break in France for the week with her parents. It was a pretty nice chilled holiday in the country and I think it was needed after the hole family being ill.

Anyway I got back late Wednesday evening and got back training yesterday(Thursday) thought id start with a little chest then train legs today shoulders Friday and arms Sunday then back to the normal routine Monday.

So yesterday training went like this:

incline smith- 2 sets of 10, 1 set of 15

flat chest press(machine)-2 sets of 12, double drop set of 10 then 8 reps

cable flys-3 sets of 12

peck deck-3 sets of 12

Diet went pretty well yesterday also:

Meal 1

2 scoops of whey, 125g oats, 1 large banana and 8 egg whites and 2 yolks (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos, a multi-vitamin and minerals).

Meal 2

2 scoops of whey, 125g oats, 1 large banana.

Post workout 3 scoops of extreme build and recover 1 scoop of whey (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos).

Meal 3

250g chicken breast 300g of white potato and a little sauce (low fat low sugar).

Meal 4

9 egg whites 2 yolks and 200g of porridge oats.

Meal 5

250g chicken breast 200g of white potato (sauce).

Meal 6

9 egg omelet (with little low fat cheese and veggies).

Meal 7

2 scoops of extreme protein (glutamine complex, aminos).

I've cut back a little on the oats and added a banana as I found I was feeling bloated allot and this way I seem allot less bloated.

Will update todays training and diet this evening!


----------



## dogue

welcome back stu


----------



## glanzav

hi stu hows things

i been the same as u all year on and off with illness infections so on

why do you think theres so much around theses days compared to a few years ago

i still got something now cant shift the phlengm off my chest its really annoying

do u think that aas have taken its toll on the immune system

do u go for flu jabs anything like that

iv just knocked all my gear on the head try and build myself back up abit so just using peptides a sec


----------



## stuartcore

dogue said:


> welcome back stu


Cheers Dogue.



glanzav said:


> hi stu hows things
> 
> i been the same as u all year on and off with illness infections so on
> 
> why do you think theres so much around theses days compared to a few years ago
> 
> i still got something now cant shift the phlengm off my chest its really annoying
> 
> do u think that aas have taken its toll on the immune system
> 
> do u go for flu jabs anything like that
> 
> iv just knocked all my gear on the head try and build myself back up abit so just using peptides a sec


I've pretty much always got a bit ill this time of year even as a young lad so its nothing out of the ordinary for me, I suppose its been a bit worse but I would say that's probably because of my young kids!!!.

I hope you get better soon mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ex-SRD

Good to hear you're back, refreshed and well again.

I continue to follow this journal with interest.


----------



## stuartcore

Ex-SRD said:


> Good to hear you're back, refreshed and well again.
> 
> I continue to follow this journal with interest.


Cheers ex-srd:thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore

So this week was a catch up training week after missing training up until Wednesday due to my holiday to France. I managed to get pretty much everything in except arms but I'm not to concerned about this as they are not my week area.

Fridays was leg and it went like this:

Hack squats- 3 sets of 20.

smith squats- 3 sets of 20.

legs curls- 3 sets of 20.

leg extensions- 1 sets of 20, 1 sets of 25, 1 set of 35.

Had an awesome pump in the upper quad but my knees were giving me a little jit!

Saturday was shoulders and that went like this:

behind neck press- 1 set of 10, 1 sets of 5, 1 sets of 15.

front press 1 sets of 20, 2 sets of 15.

dumbbell side raises- 3 sets of 12.

dumbbell rear raises- 3 sets of 12.

The diet went really good and the change I made from lowering the porridge and adding the banana as really helped me from feeling bloated.

Nice bit of advice from Mr Pscarbs.

The training and diet will resume as normal tomorrow (I need my routine!!!).


----------



## 3752

stuartcore said:


> The diet went really good and the change I made from lowering the porridge and adding the banana as really helped me from feeling bloated.
> 
> Nice bit of advice from Mr Pscarbs.


thats what coaches are for mate...now tell the nice people what other gem of advice i gave you :whistling:


----------



## reflexlewis

ah its about time the training and journal was finally back on track:thumb:


----------



## stuartcore

reflexlewis said:


> ah its about time the training and journal was finally back on track:thumb:


So you still find time to go on the computer then mr breed, not staying out tonight??!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## martzee

hope you had a nice break away mate always does a world of good!


----------



## stuartcore

martzee said:


> hope you had a nice break away mate always does a world of good!


Yeah mate I had a good break, it feels good, I feel recharged and ready to go again. Cheers martzee:thumbup1:


----------



## GHS

Nice to see you back on here mate. The break will have done you well 

Thanks for continuing the journal 

GHS


----------



## stuartcore

GHS said:


> Nice to see you back on here mate. The break will have done you well
> 
> Thanks for continuing the journal
> 
> GHS


cheers ghs


----------



## dogue

stuartcore said:


> So you still find time to go on the computer then mr breed, not staying out tonight??!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


LOL :lol:

It's ok though cos he was with a Nurse...

I know because I dropped him there at 02:45 hrs!


----------



## wmullen

Hey Stuart, love the thread, great work!

Just a quick question about whenever you're on hols...do u try and maintain a BB diet or just eat whatever there is and if you lose muscle gain it back when you hit the gym again?


----------



## stuartcore

dogue said:


> LOL :lol:
> 
> It's ok though cos he was with a Nurse...
> 
> I know because I dropped him there at 02:45 hrs!


Ha :lol: :lol: :lol:



wmullen said:


> Hey Stuart, love the thread, great work!
> 
> Just a quick question about whenever you're on hols...do u try and maintain a BB diet or just eat whatever there is and if you lose muscle gain it back when you hit the gym again?


I try to keep a little structure to my diet but I also try to be social so I mainly rely on protein shakes just to make sure I'm getting an adequate amount of protein. Hope that helps a little.

Cheers wmullen:thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore

I got back on track yesterday and feel allot better for it. I'm the type of person that needs a certain amount of routine to my day other wise mentally everything goes out of the window.

yesterdays session went well and was a great start to the week.

It was back and traps and went like this:

Bent over rows 3 sets of 15

Lever rows rows 3 sets of 15

Wide grip chins 3 sets of 12

Close grip pull downs 3 sets of 12

Shrugs 3 sets of 15

Today's session also went well but my chest was still a little saw from last week as it only got 4 days res

t due to the catch up. Also my wrists have been giving me a bit of jit, I may start wrapping the for a while until there better.

Today's session went like this:

Incline smith - 2 sets of 10, 1 set of 15

Flat chest press (machine) - 2 sets of 12, double drop set of 12 then 10 reps

Cable flies - 3 sets of 12

Peck deck - 3 sets of 12

seated leg press calf raise- 3 sets of 20

seated calf raise- 3 sets of 20

The diet as been the same for both yesterday and today but today I had a little cheese cake with my evening meal!


----------



## stuartcore

dutch_scott said:


> still enjoying the higher reps/volume work?


you should try it mate, it defo works!

hows tricks anyway mate, are you at the west this weekend or the south port?


----------



## shakey

Yesterday was the 1st time ive seen you Stuart off season,usually its guest posing or something @ the Plymouth etc............. mg: mg: mg: Dude your f###ing Hooooge & i mean that in a good way lol:tongue:


----------



## veritas

Hey Stu, how's it going ? when you gonna update the journal?


----------



## jjb1

stuart how heavy were you at the west? we were guessing the next day got to have been near 20 stone right?

you looked a proper unit!


----------



## miles2345

more like 22 mate i think, maybe 22 1/2, I heard lewis say something the other day


----------



## shakey

Gotta say i was thinking about 300lb..monster


----------



## LittleChris

:lol:

Imagine the family car is slightly leaning to one side when Big Stu is rolling! :rockon:


----------



## Ex-SRD

Stuart

Good to meet you on Saturday mate - you have a great attitude as per your reputation


----------



## Big JMJ

Good to meet you Stu and have a quick chat - All the best on your quest


----------



## stuartcore

shakey said:


> Yesterday was the 1st time ive seen you Stuart off season,usually its guest posing or something @ the Plymouth etc............. mg: mg: mg: Dude your f###ing Hooooge & i mean that in a good way lol:tongue:


hey shakey, sorry for the late reply. next time come over and say hi mate. :thumbup1:



veritas said:


> Hey Stu, how's it going ? when you gonna update the journal?


gonna start updating as of next week mate, had loads going on lately.



Ex-SRD said:


> Stuart
> 
> Good to meet you on Saturday mate - you have a great attitude as per your reputation


Yeah great meeting you also james, shame I could'nt of spoke to you a little longer. you looked rather busy so did'nt want to bend your ear too much! ha


----------



## stuartcore

Big JMJ said:


> Good to meet you Stu and have a quick chat - All the best on your quest


cheers big man, heard you got your qualification! congrats mate.

Speak again soon. :thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore

Hi people,

Firstly I'd like to apologies to everyone that as been interested in my journal for not keeping it up to date. I've had quite a few Pm's etc asking when I would be updating it next and I was quite flattered on the amount of interest there is in my journal. I've had so much going on both with the gym, kids and personal life that I just couldn't get the time to keep on top of it. What I've decided to do is finish this journal off over the next few weeks then start a new journal for my pre-contest diet prep. I plan on keeping well on top of the pre-contest diet both for everyone to see my progress and for me to get good positive feed back of the board.

I will be back on track with this off season journal as of Monday.

Thanks again to everyone for your interest and positive feedback, I hope that this continues for the remainder of my off season journal and carries on into my pre-contest journal! Cheers :thumb:


----------



## onlysiuk

Looking forward to getting back into reading your journal. You've been away too long! What's happened to Lewis? He hasn't posted here for an age either!

Simon


----------



## LittleChris

Good to see you back mate


----------



## dmcc

Which comp will that be Stuart?


----------



## stuartcore

onlysiuk said:


> Looking forward to getting back into reading your journal. You've been away too long! What's happened to Lewis? He hasn't posted here for an age either!
> 
> Simon


Hi mate, he's prob not been on as he as a new lady friend taking up most of his free time lol. Young love!!!! haha.



LittleChris said:


> Good to see you back mate


Cheers chris.



dmcc said:


> Which comp will that be Stuart?


Hi mate, thought I may have bumped into you at the exbo, another time maybe.

I'm doing the same qualifier I did last year, the midlands in birminham. Its 2 weeks before the British, its a good show and its well organised. Cant wait.


----------



## dmcc

I sense a day out coming on...

TBH Stuart mate I had no idea you were even there till someone told me later! I was there on the Saturday (red hoodie & Mr Strong t-shirt). Shame I didn't get to meet you, that would have been cool.


----------



## stuartcore

dmcc said:


> I sense a day out coming on...
> 
> TBH Stuart mate I had no idea you were even there till someone told me later! I was there on the Saturday (red hoodie & Mr Strong t-shirt). Shame I didn't get to meet you, that would have been cool.


No worries mate, there's always next year unless I see you at one of the comp's in the meantime. cheers:beer:


----------



## bally

Hey stuart, glad to see your back on, really been missing the journal, looking forward to seeing your pre contest prep adn new pics,


----------



## stuartcore

bally said:


> Hey stuart, glad to see your back on, really been missing the journal, looking forward to seeing your pre contest prep adn new pics,


Cheers Bally, Nice to have a bit of local interest. Welcome to the site! :beer:


----------



## onlysiuk

stuartcore said:


> Hi mate, he's prob not been on as he as a new lady friend taking up most of his free time lol. Young love!!!! haha.
> 
> I see! :thumb: Well, I hope he still has the time in which to help you down at the gym! Looking forward to meeting you whenever that is!


----------



## stuartcore

onlysiuk said:


> lol, I think the gym still comes first but dont tell anyone that I told you that! :whistling: haha. Look forward to meeting you sometime.


----------



## onlysiuk

stuartcore said:


> I promise! Your secret is safe with me!! :whistling: I sent you a PM, by the way.


----------



## stuartcore

onlysiuk said:


> lol! :lol: . recieved and replyed to mate.


----------



## stuartcore

OK first day back on the journal as promised lol. So the start of the week always begins with back, traps and hams. Not a bad session if I don't say so myself but training began a bit later than scheduled because I had to wait for the kids nanny to arrive and take them for the day. This also had a knock effect to the diet making everything run an hour or so behind!.

The beginning of the week always seems like a bit of a struggle to get motivated, regardless I still drag myself in there and I never miss it!

Today's training:

Bent over rows 3 sets of 15

Lever rows rows 3 sets of 15

Wide grip chins 3 sets of 12

Close grip pulldowns 3 sets of 12

Shrugs 3 sets of 15

Hamstring curls 3 sets of 20

Straight leg deads 3 sets of 20

Today's diet:

Meal 1

2 scoops of whey, 150g oats and 8 egg whites and 2 yolks, 1 medium banana(creatine, glutamine complex, aminos, a multi-vitamin and minerals).

Meal 2

2 scoops of whey, 150g oats, 1 medium banana.

Post workout 3 scoops of extreme build and recover 1 scoop of whey (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos).

Meal 3

250g chicken breast 300g of white potato and a little sauce (low fat low sugar).

Meal 4

9 egg whites 2 yolks and 200g of porridge oats.

Meal 5

250g chicken breast 200g of white potato (sauce).

Meal 6

9 egg omelette (with little low fat cheese and veggies).

Meal 7

2 scoops of extreme protein (glutamine complex, aminos).


----------



## LOCUST

Hey stu, hows it going? good to see the journal up and running again.

When do you start you prep and are you gonna doc everything in here ?


----------



## stuartcore

LOCUST said:


> Hey stu, hows it going? good to see the journal up and running again.
> 
> When do you start you prep and are you gonna doc everything in here ?


yeah everythings cool cheers Locust. Gonna start my pre-contest journal in about 3 weeks. Not long to go!!


----------



## stuartcore

Tuesdays session was chest and calf's. It was a very good session and good days diet all round. Got a great pump in my chest and it seemed to stay pumped allot longer than normal (which was quite painful). Calf's were pretty pumped to so I must be doing something rite!.

Training:

Flat bench 3 sets of 10

Incline Smith 3 sets of 10

Cable crossovers 3 sets of 12

Seated calf raises 3 sets of 20

Leg press calf raises 3 sets of 20

Calf exercises were supersetted

Meal 1

2 scoops of whey, 125g oats, 1 large banana and 8 egg whites and 2 yolks (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos, a multi-vitamin and minerals).

Meal 2

2 scoops of whey, 125g oats, 1 large banana.

Post workout 3 scoops of extreme build and recover 1 scoop of whey (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos).

Meal 3

250g chicken breast 300g of white potato and a little sauce (low fat low sugar).

Meal 4

9 egg whites 2 yolks and 200g of porridge oats.

Meal 5

250g chicken breast 200g of white potato (sauce).

Meal 6

9 egg omelet (with little low fat cheese and veggies).

Meal 7

2 scoops of extreme protein (glutamine complex, aminos).

Will be training legs on Fri instead of Thursday due to other commitments!


----------



## stuartcore

so as you know I missed yesterdays session (which was legs) due to other commitments so today I decided to miss shoulder and hit the legs instead. Shoulders are not my priority this year and legs are.

Wicked session I may add, It wiped me out for a good hour after we had finished and put me off my food which I had to eventually force down my Neck!.

Also my right nee has been giving me gyp so I had to miss out the extensions but everything else I hit hard!

Today's session-

Hack squats- 3 sets of 20

Smith squats- 3 sets of 20

Legs curls- 3 sets of 20

Today's diet:

Meal 1

2 scoops of whey, 150g oats and 8 egg whites and 2 yolks, 1 medium banana (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos, a multi-vitamin and minerals).

Meal 2

2 scoops of whey, 150g oats, 1 medium banana.

Post workout 3 scoops of extreme build and recover 1 scoop of whey (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos).

Meal 3

250g chicken breast 300g of white potato and a little sauce (low fat low sugar).

Meal 4

9 egg whites 2 yolks and 200g of porridge oats.

Meal 5

250g chicken breast 200g of white potato (sauce).

Meal 6

9 egg omelette (with little low fat cheese and veggies).

Meal 7

2 scoops of extreme protein (glutamine complex, aminos).


----------



## Guest

> 150g oats
> 
> 150g oats
> 
> 200g of porridge oats


500 gms a day of oats, anyone that eats that deserves a pro card


----------



## stuartcore

romper stomper said:


> 500 gms a day of oats, anyone that eats that deserves a pro card


If only!!! :thumb:

Cheers romper stomper


----------



## stuartcore

Today was supposed to be back, traps and hams but as it was bank holiday weekend and as my sister was over from Spain I decided to have a few drinks the Sunday night. Today I'm paying the consequences and as a result have a terrible hang over. I'm not really big on drinking but I thought it wouldn't do any harm especially as I will be dieting in the next few weeks. One as to let his hair down every now and then:innocent:.

Tomorrow I will train back and Wednesday which is normally my day off I will train chest then back to my normal routine.

Hope everyone had a good bank holiday weekend!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

nothing wrong with letting ure hair down once in a while mate you have to live and now is the time to do it as you wont be able to when dieting etc. i let myself have a few sat night nothing overboard but was a little hung over yesterday.

Are you keepin this journal running thru your contest prep as will be very interesting to follow along


----------



## stuartcore

hilly2008 said:


> nothing wrong with letting ure hair down once in a while mate you have to live and now is the time to do it as you wont be able to when dieting etc. i let myself have a few sat night nothing overboard but was a little hung over yesterday.
> 
> Are you keepin this journal running thru your contest prep as will be very interesting to follow along


Totally agree there hilly. I think I'm gonna start a separate contest prep journal but I'll see it rite through to the comp for everyone to follow!


----------



## miles2345

be a good read and I hope you get the result a lot of people thought you deserved last year


----------



## Fatboy80

Will look forward to the upcoming journal too, when is the show Stu?


----------



## stuartcore

Fatboy80 said:


> Will look forward to the upcoming journal too, when is the show Stu?


My qualifier is on the 4th October in Birmingham.


----------



## Fatboy80

stuartcore said:


> My qualifier is on the 4th October in Birmingham.


 OK nice one. When will you be starting dieting?


----------



## stuartcore

Fatboy80 said:


> OK nice one. When will you be starting dieting?


Ill be starting in approx 3 weeks and thats when ill start the pre comp journal. not long!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore

miles2345 said:


> be a good read and I hope you get the result a lot of people thought you deserved last year


Cheers miles


----------



## stuartcore

This weeks as been quite a hard week for me both with the training and the diet. I just don't seem to have my usual appetite and I'm having to pretty much force feed myself. I felt really lethargic whilst training and also finding it hard to get motivated pre workout. don't get me wrong I've been through this stage many times before and got through the other side so I'll just soldier on.

OK so Tuesday was back, traps and hams-

Bent over rows 3 sets of 15

Lever rows rows 3 sets of 15

Wide grip chins 3 sets of 12

Close grip pulldowns 3 sets of 12

Shrugs 3 sets of 15

Hamstring curls 3 sets of 20

Straight leg deads 3 sets of 20

Wednesday was chest and calfs-

Incline smith - 2 sets of 10, 1 set of 15

Flat chest press (machine) - 2 sets of 12, double drop set of 12 then 10 reps

Cable flies - 3 sets of 12

Pec deck - 3 sets of 12

Seated leg press calf raise - 3 sets of 20

Seated calf raise - 3 sets of 20

Thursday was legs. this was probably the worst leg workout I've had all year. I had a terrible headache and when ever I tried a rep my head pounded needless to say I did'nt finish the workout.-

Hack squats- 3 sets of 20

Smith squats- 1 set of 20

standing ham curls- 3 sets of 20 and thats all I could manage!.

As I said the diet as been a struggle so I've pretty much had to force it down my neck. Tues and weds even I had what my mrs was cooking. spagbol and chicken with chips lol. somethings better than nothing at this stage!.


----------



## blackbeard

hi stu,i always have a nurofen before a leg workout!!


----------



## stuartcore

blackbeard said:


> hi stu,i always have a nurofen before a leg workout!!


I did that mate, Infact I do that quite a lot when my knee's start playing up! Cheers blackbeard:thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore

Good shoulder workout today, extremely pumped to the point of sheer pain!!. Diet wasn't great again, had a bit of a stomach ache all day but it didn't put me off the training. I took some Imodium this eve and its seems to of settled a little.

Anyway today's training-

Behind neck press- 1 set of 10, 1 sets of 5, 1 sets of 15

Front press 1 sets of 20, 1 sets of 15, 1 set of 20

Dumbbell side raises- 3 sets of 12

Dumbbell rear raises- 3 sets of 12


----------



## sbrooks

anyone out there know the results from the ukbbf northwest at warrington last week, I was in the under 80kg category???? cheers.....


----------



## veritas

Stu, good to see the journal back on track especially after the bouts of illness you've had to cope with. I recall you mentioning loosing size in an earlier post have you regained this? hopefully the diet issues your now facing will sort themselves out and you'll be well placed to commence dieting.When will you be updating photos and stats?


----------



## Fatboy80

Yep would be good to see some updated pics. Will you take some at start of dieting and progressing through it? Would be inspirational to many i reckon :thumb: :bounce:


----------



## stuartcore

veritas said:


> Stu, good to see the journal back on track especially after the bouts of illness you've had to cope with. I recall you mentioning loosing size in an earlier post have you regained this? hopefully the diet issues your now facing will sort themselves out and you'll be well placed to commence dieting.When will you be updating photos and stats?


cheers veritas. Yeah I'd like to think I've regained the size, I will be putting up new pics in the next week or so!.



Fatboy80 said:


> Yep would be good to see some updated pics. Will you take some at start of dieting and progressing through it? Would be inspirational to many i reckon :thumb: :bounce:


Cheers fatboy80, yeah I'll update pics regularly and see it rite through to show time.


----------



## veritas

stuartcore said:


> cheers veritas. Yeah I'd like to think I've regained the size, I will be putting up new pics in the next week or so!.
> 
> look forward to that it's gonna be great to see the changes taken place. Read on another post you did at one time did exceed 300 lbs!! is that correct?
> 
> continue the quest and and acieve the success and recognition you deserve.


----------



## hassan100ibm

Good luck


----------



## stuartcore

veritas said:


> I did indeed exceed the 300lbs barrier infact at one point my top weight was 314lbs but I did'nt feel that great lol...
> 
> Thanks for the kind words mate, the quest continues!!!..
> 
> Cheers hassan:beer:


----------



## stuartcore

Today was arms and calf's, Not a bad workout but it had to be rushed a little as the Mrs had a family barbecue organised which I had to attend lol. Not a bad Barby though plenty of meat steak chicken etc, nice!...

Today's session:

Preacher curls 3 sets of 10-12 reps

Single arm cable curls 3 sets of 10-12 reps

Triceps push-downs 3 sets of 15 reps

Single arm cable push downs 3 sets of 10-12 reps

Seated calf raise 3 sets of 20-25 reps

Leg press calf raises 3 sets of 20-25 reps. Calves were supersetted!


----------



## stuartcore

Hi guys sorry for the break but just got back from my short hols at centre parks, apart of the compromise with the Mrs so that I could compete this year, She really pushes her!!! got to keep her sweet though.

Anyway I did get all my training done last week and even took some pics, Everytime I look at them I cant wait to start dieting!




























































Todays traing was quite a nice chilled session, we took our time between sets which we dont normally do but it wont do any harm now and then.

Training-

Bent over rows 3 sets of 15

Lever rows rows 3 sets of 15

Wide grip chins 3 sets of 12

Close grip pulldowns 3 sets of 12

Shrugs 3 sets of 15

Hamstring curls 3 sets of 20

Straight leg deads 3 sets of 20

Today's diet:

Meal 1

2 scoops of whey, 200g oats and 8 egg whites and 2 yolks (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos, a multi-vitamin and minerals).

Meal 2

2 scoops of whey, 200g oats.

Post workout 3 scoops of extreme build and recover 1 scoop of whey (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos).

Meal 3

250g chicken breast 300g of white potato and a little sauce (low fat low sugar).

Meal 4

9 egg whites 2 yolks and 200g of porridge oats.

Meal 5

250g chicken breast 200g of white potato (sauce).

Meal 6

9 egg omelette (with little low fat cheese and veggies).

Meal 7

2 scoops of extreme protein (glutamine complex, aminos).


----------



## veritas

Stuart, great to have you back mate, was wondering if the absence was down to another bout illness but obviously not. Were the facilities ideal for your level of training at the parks or was it a case of finding a local gym and how do the sessions go without Lewis supporting you.Are you gonna post some the shots you mentioned only been a while since the log has been updated. Finally how did you managed the diet whilst away.


----------



## stuartcore

veritas said:


> Stuart, great to have you back mate, was wondering if the absence was down to another bout illness but obviously not. Were the facilities ideal for your level of training at the parks or was it a case of finding a local gym and how do the sessions go without Lewis supporting you.Are you gonna post some the shots you mentioned only been a while since the log has been updated. Finally how did you managed the diet whilst away.


 Managed to get a fair bit of my training in before I went then just ticked over whilst there. small gym but easy to get by. Relyed on shakes mainly as I always do when I'm away. pics Ive been updated on previous page mate. cheers veritas


----------



## pastanchicken

Good to see you back mate.

Looking huge in the new pics, nice one! :thumbup1:


----------



## bameron

Looking massive as always Stu. Any chance of a lift home tomorrow if you're in bud?


----------



## stuartcore

pastanchicken said:


> Good to see you back mate.
> 
> Looking huge in the new pics, nice one! :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, but I must admit that everytime time I see them it inspires me to want to get on the diet!



bameron said:


> Looking massive as always Stu. Any chance of a lift home tomorrow if you're in bud?


Cheers bameron. Have course mate, no problem at all.


----------



## blackbeard

lookin' huge,you must have got some funny looks wandering around centreparks


----------



## pastanchicken

stuartcore said:


> Cheers mate, but I must admit that everytime time I see them it inspires me to want to get on the diet!


Looking forward to it too mate, you'll look unreal when you diet down


----------



## stuartcore

blackbeard said:


> lookin' huge,you must have got some funny looks wandering around centreparks


Ha ha, its funny you say that. I think all the kids there thought I was some sort of super hero. Its great


----------



## bameron

Cheers bud, god forbid I would have to walk home lol. Can we have a chat at the end as well mate. I was thinking of giving competing a go since I will have all this time off over the next year might as well put my mind to doing something productive.

What do you think about me entering for the Plymouth next year? do you reckon I have a bit of potential?


----------



## blackbeard

adults won't say anything but kids just point and speak their mind


----------



## willsey4

Very good pics Stu. Awesome front double biceps shot.


----------



## stuartcore

bameron said:


> Cheers bud, god forbid I would have to walk home lol. Can we have a chat at the end as well mate. I was thinking of giving competing a go since I will have all this time off over the next year might as well put my mind to doing something productive.
> 
> What do you think about me entering for the Plymouth next year? do you reckon I have a bit of potential?


Its funny you say that as I was only thinking that the other day. you do have great potential and the rite attitude. you'd have to change your training a little by uping the reps but other that its all there! we'll speak tomoz mate.


----------



## stuartcore

willsey4 said:


> Very good pics Stu. Awesome front double biceps shot.


Cheers willsey:thumbup1:


----------



## bameron

Sounds cool mate; I do admit that I have a bit of an ego issue with the iron lol. The old more is better attitude appearing again. Just this time it needs to be more reps rather than weight !

If I don't see you tomorrow I'm staying over at my girlfriends house on Saturday night/Sunday, so i can catch you then if u aint busy with wife and kids. Anyway cheers for your words of encouragment mate and see you whenever


----------



## stuartcore

So yesterday training went like this:

Incline smith - 2 sets of 10, 1 set of 15

Flat chest press (machine) - 2 sets of 12, double drop set of 10 then 8 reps

Cable flies - 3 sets of 12

Peck deck - 3 sets of 12

Diet went pretty well yesterday also:

Meal 1

2 scoops of whey, 125g oats, 1 large banana and 8 egg whites and 2 yolks (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos, a multi-vitamin and minerals).

Meal 2

2 scoops of whey, 125g oats, 1 large banana.

Post workout 3 scoops of extreme build and recover 1 scoop of whey (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos).

Meal 3

250g chicken breast 300g of white potato and a little sauce (low fat low sugar).

Meal 4

9 egg whites 2 yolks and 200g of porridge oats.

Meal 5

250g chicken breast 200g of white potato (sauce).

Meal 6

9 egg omelette (with little low fat cheese and veggies).

Meal 7

2 scoops of extreme protein (glutamine complex, aminos).


----------



## stuartcore

bameron said:


> Sounds cool mate; I do admit that I have a bit of an ego issue with the iron lol. The old more is better attitude appearing again. Just this time it needs to be more reps rather than weight !
> 
> If I don't see you tomorrow I'm staying over at my girlfriends house on Saturday night/Sunday, so i can catch you then if u aint busy with wife and kids. Anyway cheers for your words of encouragment mate and see you whenever


I'm defo in tomoz so will speak then. weekends are always hard to catch me on but feel free to stroll down and say hello if for some reason you cant wake it tomoz.


----------



## bameron

Cheers for the chat tonight mate and the lift as well; I think I'm gonna settle on the West Britain mate; I just looked at when my course starts and it's at the beggining of september and I won't be able to prep properly in between all of the moving up country to University etc. Anyway, I think it was April you said if I remember correctly? Gives me a bit of time from september through the winter to pack on a bit of size and then come spring cut up for the show?

I'm gonna really stay dedicated to this mate as its always something I wanted to do and it'll be good for me as well to channel my energy.

Anyway, what do you think mate, sounds like a plan?

A bit off topic but, you know when Lew started how much did he weigh?


----------



## stuartcore

bameron said:


> Cheers for the chat tonight mate and the lift as well; I think I'm gonna settle on the West Britain mate; I just looked at when my course starts and it's at the beggining of september and I won't be able to prep properly in between all of the moving up country to University etc. Anyway, I think it was April you said if I remember correctly? Gives me a bit of time from september through the winter to pack on a bit of size and then come spring cut up for the show?
> 
> I'm gonna really stay dedicated to this mate as its always something I wanted to do and it'll be good for me as well to channel my energy.
> 
> Anyway, what do you think mate, sounds like a plan?
> 
> A bit off topic but, you know when Lew started how much did he weigh?


sounds like you've thought this through carefully so ill back you all the way mate. yes the west is in april so it gives you plenty of time to pack on a little more size!. not sure what lewis weighed mate, he's in tomorrow so you'll be able to ask him yourself mate. :beer:


----------



## stuartcore

Had a good session on legs today, probably the best one I've had for weeks. My knee felt allot better and I was able to put extra weight on each exercise.

The diet wasn't the best today as i didn't realize I had run out of oats and whey protein so my breaky was down the pan and had to settle for muslea.

Today's training-

Hack squats- 3 sets of 20

Smith squats- 3 sets of 20

Legs curls- 3 sets of 20

Leg extensions- 1 sets of 20, 1 sets of 25, 1 set of 35


----------



## bameron

Cheers bud I appreciate it; When I get back from hollys with that xxxxxxxxxxl vest :lol:I think I might start a few mls of test, will get me up to a semi - decent weight, plus its cheap and I suppose the earlier I get started the greater the gains in the long run and gives me an oppurtunity to iron out the weaknesses I've got.


----------



## stuartcore

so Fridays training was shoulders. Not a bad workout but towards the end my right shoulder began to ache and today I can hardly move my arm. I just hope its nothing too serious. sleeping was a mare last night also as I just couldn't get comfortable or lay on my right side!

training-

Behind neck press- 1 set of 10, 1 sets of 5, 1 sets of 15

Front press 1 sets of 20, 2 sets of 15

Dumbbell side raises- 3 sets of 12

Dumbbell rear raises- 3 sets of 12

diet was allot better. I managed most of my meals and restocked on the whey and oats at home!. went out for a Chinese in the evening and had a little to drink but nothing to drastic lol.


----------



## hilly

bad news on the shoulder mate rest up as shoulders are very iffy i find. its easy to make them worse.

chinese sounds good, im going to nandos 2night and cant wait.

question stu do you do any cardio off season?


----------



## stuartcore

hilly2008 said:


> bad news on the shoulder mate rest up as shoulders are very iffy i find. its easy to make them worse.
> 
> chinese sounds good, im going to nandos 2night and cant wait.
> 
> question stu do you do any cardio off season?


gonna be completely honest, I've done no cardio at all this off season even though I said I would. My diet starts the 28th and I will be doing cardio from day one, six days a week so I'll be making up for it thats for sure.

Enjoy your food tonight mate :beer:


----------



## leafman

Just wanna say cheers for keeping journal goin and looking huge in pics :thumbup1: Will be watching ur progress and good luck


----------



## stuartcore

leafman said:


> Just wanna say cheers for keeping journal goin and looking huge in pics :thumbup1: Will be watching ur progress and good luck


cheers leafman:beer:


----------



## defdaz

Hope the shoulder is recovering well Stuart, sounded nasty.


----------



## stuartcore

defdaz said:


> Hope the shoulder is recovering well Stuart, sounded nasty.


 To be honest it was really bad. I found my self taking co-codamol and paracetamol to get through the pain on sat and sun!, today it feels allot better but I have chest tomorrow and I'm dreading it!

Thanks for the concern though mate:thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore

I had a really good back workout today, also my diet was much better. I feel like my appetite is back completely and I also feel quite motivated again. This is good as my diet starts in 2 weeks!!!!.

today's training-

Bent over rows 3 sets of 15

Lever rows rows 3 sets of 15

Wide grip chins 3 sets of 12

Close grip pull-downs 3 sets of 12

Shrugs 3 sets of 15

Hamstring curls 3 sets of 20

Straight leg deads 3 sets of 20

Today's diet:

Meal 1

2 scoops of whey, 200g oats and 8 egg whites and 2 yolks (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos, a multi-vitamin and minerals).

Meal 2

2 scoops of whey, 200g oats.

Post workout 3 scoops of extreme build and recover 1 scoop of whey (creatine, glutamine complex, aminos).

Meal 3

250g chicken breast 300g of white potato and a little sauce (low fat low sugar).

Meal 4

9 egg whites 2 yolks and 200g of porridge oats.

Meal 5

250g chicken breast 200g of white potato (sauce).

Meal 6

9 egg omelette (with little low fat cheese and veggies).

Meal 7

2 scoops of extreme protein (glutamine complex, aminos).


----------



## Guest

Just stopping in to say hello Stuart. Hope the shoulder is alright.

Do you ever find that doing behind the neck shoulder pressing gives you pain? I have not had these in my training for awhile as they always seem to fook my rotators up badly....


----------



## eXplode

Hey stu! signed up on here just now, a great forum. you can count me in to come and watch you when you compete, looking awesome mate! keep up the great work!


----------



## stuartcore

ZEUS said:


> Just stopping in to say hello Stuart. Hope the shoulder is alright.
> 
> Do you ever find that doing behind the neck shoulder pressing gives you pain? I have not had these in my training for awhile as they always seem to fook my rotators up badly....


Hi mate long time no speak!!

hope your good.

I've been doing behind neck press for years and never had a problem. this is the first time that this as happened! I may miss it for a few weeks though to make sure its heeled properly!


----------



## Guest

stuartcore said:


> Hi mate long time no speak!!
> 
> hope your good.
> 
> I've been doing behind neck press for years and never had a problem. this is the first time that this as happened! I may miss it for a few weeks though to make sure its heeled properly!


Sounds like a sensible approach:thumbup1:

All is well on my end. Training is going great:thumb:


----------



## wes

Hey Stuart, been looking through the journal. Impresive to say the least. Your size is scary especially the arms. Best of luck bud.


----------



## stuartcore

wes said:


> Hey Stuart, been looking through the journal. Impresive to say the least. Your size is scary especially the arms. Best of luck bud.


Cheers wes, :thumbup1:


----------



## blackbeard

hi,Stu,can't wait read your pre-contest journal when it starts,especially the diet aspect.Mind you your metabolism must be like a furnace going by your off-season diet.I wish i could eat that much but with my metabolism i'd look like Mr Blobby

500G OATS!!!!!!


----------



## stuartcore

blackbeard said:


> hi,Stu,can't wait read your pre-contest journal when it starts,especially the diet aspect.Mind you your metabolism must be like a furnace going by your off-season diet.I wish i could eat that much but with my metabolism i'd look like Mr Blobby
> 
> 500G OATS!!!!!!


cheers blackbeard, I'm looking forward to doing it! :thumbup1:


----------



## coyneteesside

I hope you earn pro status this year, off all the competitors who are chasing a pro card out there at the mo I think you are the one who has the most pleasing structure, symetery, muscle bellies and size in proportions.

I will be following you this year, and cheering for you at the champs!

Good luck mate

Chris


----------



## Marius Dohne

Hey Stu... all the best bro Ive been away from the forum for a while but Im back to keep an eye on ya. Train hard and diet hard my man!!!


----------



## stuartcore

coyneteesside said:


> I hope you earn pro status this year, off all the competitors who are chasing a pro card out there at the mo I think you are the one who has the most pleasing structure, symetery, muscle bellies and size in proportions.
> 
> I will be following you this year, and cheering for you at the champs!
> 
> Good luck mate
> 
> Chris


Cheers mate, thats means allot. :thumbup1:



Marius Dohne said:


> Hey Stu... all the best bro Ive been away from the forum for a while but Im back to keep an eye on ya. Train hard and diet hard my man!!!


Hey Marius! good to hear from you bud. Nice to see you back on the site mate!!!!!. :beer:


----------



## LittleChris

Ah you are alive then. Thought you had drowned in one of those massive bowls of oats :lol:

Not much longer until prep is it? Will yoi be providing your loyal fan base with regular photo updates? :2guns:


----------



## stuartcore

LittleChris said:


> Ah you are alive then. Thought you had drowned in one of those massive bowls of oats :lol:
> 
> Not much longer until prep is it? Will yoi be providing your loyal fan base with regular photo updates? :2guns:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

oats oats oats!!! ha.

yes mate I'll commence the pre contest journal from this Monday! will be putting pics up as promised!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Iron19

Good luck with the prep Stu. :thumbup1:


----------



## rodrigo

good luck man symetery is bangin and lookin real thick i will keep watchin .


----------



## stuartcore

Iron19 said:


> Good luck with the prep Stu. :thumbup1:


Cheers james. see you after the summer bud!



rodrigo said:


> good luck man symetery is bangin and lookin real thick i will keep watchin .


thanks rodrigo, much appreciated! :beer:


----------



## bigjamesh

hi Stuart just a quick message to say good luck with the contest prep !


----------



## stuartcore

bigjamesh said:


> hi Stuart just a quick message to say good luck with the contest prep !


Cheers mate much appreciated! :beer:


----------



## stuartcore

Hi people, just to let everyome know that I'll be starting my pre contest thread next monday! cheers


----------



## blackbeard

Hi Stu what qualifier are you planning to do?


----------



## stuartcore

blackbeard said:


> Hi Stu what qualifier are you planning to do?


midlands mate, october 4th.


----------



## carly

Fantastic cant wait to follow your prep hun!!!


----------



## TH0R

Hi Stu, looking good mate

Probably being asked a hundred times before but what is the thinking behind the rep/set changes

you do? Is it just to keep muscles guessing?

Cheers and Good Luck for your comp, will be following from now on:thumbup1:


----------



## dogue

Any cardio yet Mr Core?!


----------



## stuartcore

carly said:


> Fantastic cant wait to follow your prep hun!!!


Thanks carly! :thumb:



tel3563 said:


> Hi Stu, looking good mate
> 
> Probably being asked a hundred times before but what is the thinking behind the rep/set changes
> 
> you do? Is it just to keep muscles guessing?
> 
> Cheers and Good Luck for your comp, will be following from now on:thumbup1:


I did high reps last year due to injuries and my body responded really well, specially my legs.

Seems to be the way forward for me!.

Give it a try mate!


----------



## stuartcore

dogue said:


> Any cardio yet Mr Core?!


Everyday day mate, 30 mins to start with. It will be going up soon though for sure!.


----------



## BigDom86

any new update pics big man?


----------



## stuartcore

BigDom86 said:


> any new update pics big man?


I'll be putting up new pics in my pre contest journal which will start next monday mate!


----------



## BigDom86

looking forward to it!


----------



## tedder

Hi stu ive never left a message before but allways read your journal, what part of the midlands will you be attending in october mate ?


----------



## stuartcore

tedder said:


> Hi stu ive never left a message before but allways read your journal, what part of the midlands will you be attending in october mate ?


 Thanks tedder. its on the 4th october in birmingham, cant remember the name of the venue. I'll check it later for you unless you know where it is! :thumbup1:


----------



## Big JMJ

The Alexander Theatre



stuartcore said:


> Thanks tedder. its on the 4th october in birmingham, cant remember the name of the venue. I'll check it later for you unless you know where it is! :thumbup1:


----------



## tedder

Yeah i sort of know where it is and dont live that far from it either so will try and pop along and say hello, good luck buddy.


----------



## stuartcore

Big JMJ said:


> The Alexander Theatre


yeah thats the one big man. hope things are good with you mate!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore

tedder said:


> Yeah i sort of know where it is and dont live that far from it either so will try and pop along and say hello, good luck buddy.


be nice to have the support! see you there mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## Big JMJ

Enjoying my off season food and training mate



stuartcore said:


> yeah thats the one big man. hope things are good with you mate!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore

Big JMJ said:


> Enjoying my off season food and training mate


good good! enjoy it whilst you can is my motto! lol.

:beer:


----------



## Dave-H

Big JMJ said:


> The Alexander Theatre


Actually the Alexandra Theatre, just to avoid any confusion!


----------



## stuartcore

Dave-H said:


> Actually the Alexandra Theatre, just to avoid any confusion!


Cheers Dave! :thumbup1:


----------



## maxjenics

Good luck with the prep Stu!

I've always liked your proportions and symmetry and think you've been short changed a bit in the past with your placings.

Looking forward to the journal and pics.


----------



## stuartcore

maxjenics said:


> Good luck with the prep Stu!
> 
> I've always liked your proportions and symmetry and think you've been short changed a bit in the past with your placings.
> 
> Looking forward to the journal and pics.


Thanks max, much appreciated mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## bkoz

Hope your training stays injurie free.And i know you,ll get that card sooner than later..

When is your next show.Is it the brits finals or do you have to place in another show to get to finals.Sorry but i have,nt been following the log so not sure whats going on...


----------



## stuartcore

bkoz said:


> Hope your training stays injurie free.And i know you,ll get that card sooner than later..
> 
> When is your next show.Is it the brits finals or do you have to place in another show to get to finals.Sorry but i have,nt been following the log so not sure whats going on...


No worries mate!, I have to qualify again first which will be the midlands in birmingham on 4th october!,only the top 2 competitors from the british get automatics byes and I just missed out placing 3rd :cursing: .

Cheers bkoz:beer:


----------



## DNTS

Hi, Stuart, how your training is looking in regards of weights now? Are you using the same weight in all your 3 sets per exercise and go to failure in all of them? Are you pyramiding it up and keeping the same weights and go to failure on the last set? Maybe could you post your last workout with weights and reps? Thanks

Looking forward to your precontest journal


----------



## stuartcore

DNTS said:


> Hi, Stuart, how your training is looking in regards of weights now? Are you using the same weight in all your 3 sets per exercise and go to failure in all of them? Are you pyramiding it up and keeping the same weights and go to failure on the last set? Maybe could you post your last workout with weights and reps? Thanks
> 
> Looking forward to your precontest journal


I'll be putting up more detailed workouts during my pre-contest journal!

Cheers DNTS


----------



## bameron

Cheers for the left mate tonight to my new residence, I'll have to start giving you petrol money for all this extra driving you're doing lol. Anyway have a good weekend bud. If you want to come round to the bbq when Nel is back you are more than welcome


----------

